# Post pics of your EDIE bags here!



## Antonia

I think this bag deserves it's own thread.  Looking forward to some of your pics!!! I will add mine later this week!


----------



## snibor

Cool Tan and Cherrywood.


----------



## sdkitty

snibor said:


> Cool Tan and Cherrywood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4912708


Nice neutral colors....I'm liking that cherrywood with the gunmetal HW.....very subtle


----------



## IntheOcean

snibor said:


> Cool Tan and Cherrywood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4912708


So lovely, both of those! I've been trying to decide which one I prefer and just couldn't


----------



## luvs*it*

snibor said:


> Cool Tan and Cherrywood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4912708



Love your Edies!! I have a Cool Tan Edie on the way, and denim crossbody Edie on the way. I just started carrying the jumbo nylon...I’ll take a pic when the two newbies arrive.


----------



## Antonia

Yay!  My bag just arrived!   I love it!!!


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> Yay!  My bag just arrived!   I love it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4915640
> View attachment 4915641
> View attachment 4915642
> View attachment 4915643


pretty....you're first brand new RM bag....glad you love it


----------



## snibor

Antonia said:


> Yay!  My bag just arrived!   I love it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4915640
> View attachment 4915641
> View attachment 4915642
> View attachment 4915643


Congrats!!


----------



## Antonia

snibor said:


> Congrats!!


Thank you so much!!  I actually wish this came in a jumbo size....this is a good size but I would love it even more if it was bigger!!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Love the color and the h/w!


----------



## snibor

Antonia said:


> Thank you so much!!  I actually wish this came in a jumbo size....this is a good size but I would love it even more if it was bigger!!


Hmm. I thought it was jumbo. Is it smaller than the cool tan I bought?  I like the size of my cool tan.

edit...nvm. I just checked they are same size.


----------



## Antonia

jennalovesbags said:


> Love the color and the h/w!


Thanks @jennalovesbags


----------



## Antonia

snibor said:


> Hmm. I thought it was jumbo. Is it smaller than the cool tan I bought?  I like the size of my cool tan.
> 
> edit...nvm. I just checked they are same size.


Yea, I just meant even bigger than your cool tan and mine...like if it was 15x10 size wise.


----------



## luvs*it*

Antonia said:


> Yay!  My bag just arrived!   I love it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4915640
> View attachment 4915641
> View attachment 4915642
> View attachment 4915643



Love the color & the gunmetal hardware is stunning!!


----------



## Antonia

luvs*it* said:


> Love the color & the gunmetal hardware is stunning!!


Thanks @luvs*it* !!  I wasn't sure of the GM hardware but then I saw @snibor 's pics and it changed my mind.


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> Yay!  My bag just arrived!   I love it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4915640
> View attachment 4915641
> View attachment 4915642
> View attachment 4915643



Congratulations on adding this beauty to your collection!


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> Thanks @luvs*it* !!  I wasn't sure of the GM hardware but then I saw @snibor 's pics and it changed my mind.



I love gunmetal hardware. Wish they made more gunmetal jewelry.


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Yay!  My bag just arrived!   I love it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4915640
> View attachment 4915641
> View attachment 4915642
> View attachment 4915643


So beautiful!


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> Congratulations on adding this beauty to your collection!


Thank you @JenJBS


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> So beautiful!


Thanks @samfalstaff


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> Yay!  My bag just arrived!   I love it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4915640
> View attachment 4915641
> View attachment 4915642
> View attachment 4915643
> 
> yours looks much more purple than @snibor's
> guess it's the lighting....would you say the modeling pics of yours are most accurate?
> As far as size, I'm not suprised that you'd like a bigger version but it might not look as good if it was larger


----------



## HG2614

November was a bag buying spree for me! I've never owned RMs before but I got two... the edie and the love too. Carried the Edie for a week but have yet to take the love too out. They are beautiful bags!


----------



## Antonia

HG2614 said:


> November was a bag buying spree for me! I've never owned RMs before but I got two... the edie and the love too. Carried the Edie for a week but have yet to take the love too out. They are beautiful bags!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4918315
> View attachment 4918325


Oh my gosh!!!  What color is this?  It's beautiful!!!


----------



## HG2614

Antonia said:


> Oh my gosh!!!  What color is this?  It's beautiful!!!



It's called doe... I love the silver and brass hardware on the dog clip! I do find the color more spring but maybe when I'm wearing all black (which is a lot)?


----------



## snibor

HG2614 said:


> It's called doe... I love the silver and brass hardware on the dog clip! I do find the color more spring but maybe when I'm wearing all black (which is a lot)?


I have a Gucci Disco in Rose Beige which is almost identical to this color. Someone posted these 2 bags side by side (can’t remember which thread).  It’s a great neutral.  The Doe had been on sale and I contemplated but couldn’t justify since I already have the Disco.  I think the Doe color is pretty difficult to get now. It’s gorgeous!  A nice neutral.


----------



## HG2614

snibor said:


> I have a Gucci Disco in Rose Beige which is almost identical to this color. Someone posted these 2 bags side by side (can’t remember which thread).  It’s a great neutral.  The Doe had been on sale and I contemplated but couldn’t justify since I already have the Disco.  I think the Doe color is pretty difficult to get now. It’s gorgeous!  A nice neutral.



Yes I love love the disco in this color!!


----------



## JenJBS

The RM Edie Wallet on Chain is featured in the new PurseBlog post about WOCs!


----------



## luvs*it*

I just got my denim crossbody in the mail!! It may be my favorite (followed closely by the nylon jumbo). I think it’s more of a Spring/Summer bag, so I’m waiting to take it out. Here’s my Edie collection (from top to bottom):

Black/LG Crossbody
Black/Black Nylon Jumbo (currently using this!)
Ballet/RG WOC
Black/Silver Baguette (pearl strap)
Cool Tan/Gold Flap Shoulder
Indigo/Silver Crossbody


----------



## Antonia

luvs*it* said:


> I just got my denim crossbody in the mail!! It may be my favorite (followed closely by the nylon jumbo). I think it’s more of a Spring/Summer bag, so I’m waiting to take it out. Here’s my Edie collection (from top to bottom):
> 
> Black/LG Crossbody
> Black/Black Nylon Jumbo (currently using this!)
> Ballet/RG WOC
> Black/Silver Baguette (pearl strap)
> Cool Tan/Gold Flap Shoulder
> Indigo/Silver Crossbody
> 
> 
> View attachment 4919641


Ohhh love them all but now I'm eyeing the WOC!!!


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> The RM Edie Wallet on Chain is featured in the new PurseBlog post about WOCs!


This is nice to see...they don't always feature the affordable brands!!


----------



## starrynite_87

The color is gorgeous 


Antonia said:


> Yay!  My bag just arrived!   I love it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4915640
> View attachment 4915641
> View attachment 4915642
> View attachment 4915643


----------



## Antonia

starrynite_87 said:


> The color is gorgeous


Thanks @starrynite_87 !!!


----------



## bagsobsessed_10

my suede Edie bags


----------



## luvs*it*

bagsobsessed_10 said:


> my suede Edie bags



I love the suede!!! Are the colors Military and Equestrian?? How does it feel, and are you concerned about fabrics rubbing on them? I really want a suede Edie, but I’m concerned about the wear...


----------



## Antonia

bagsobsessed_10 said:


> my suede Edie bags


Wow,  so pretty!!!   I almost bought the suede!!


----------



## snibor

luvs*it* said:


> I love the suede!!! Are the colors Military and Equestrian?? How does it feel, and are you concerned about fabrics rubbing on them? I really want a suede Edie, but I’m concerned about the wear...


Here’s one on sale. https://www.nordstromrack.com/s/rebecca-minkoff-edie-quilted-flap-shoulder-bag/n3288556


----------



## Antonia

snibor said:


> Here’s one on sale. https://www.nordstromrack.com/s/rebecca-minkoff-edie-quilted-flap-shoulder-bag/n3288556


Love the color!   Wouldn't it be gorgeous in a deep green suede!?!?


----------



## bagsobsessed_10

Antonia said:


> Wow,  so pretty!!!   I almost bought the suede!!


Thank you


----------



## bagsobsessed_10

luvs*it* said:


> I love the suede!!! Are the colors Military and Equestrian?? How does it feel, and are you concerned about fabrics rubbing on them? I really want a suede Edie, but I’m concerned about the wear...


Yes the color is military, the other one I’m not sure  so far I haven’t had any issues with the suede.


----------



## Shelby33

luvs*it* said:


> I just got my denim crossbody in the mail!! It may be my favorite (followed closely by the nylon jumbo). I think it’s more of a Spring/Summer bag, so I’m waiting to take it out. Here’s my Edie collection (from top to bottom):
> 
> Black/LG Crossbody
> Black/Black Nylon Jumbo (currently using this!)
> Ballet/RG WOC
> Black/Silver Baguette (pearl strap)
> Cool Tan/Gold Flap Shoulder
> Indigo/Silver Crossbody
> 
> 
> View attachment 4919641


Great collection!!!


----------



## pauii

luvs*it* said:


> I just got my denim crossbody in the mail!! It may be my favorite (followed closely by the nylon jumbo). I think it’s more of a Spring/Summer bag, so I’m waiting to take it out. Here’s my Edie collection (from top to bottom):
> 
> Black/LG Crossbody
> Black/Black Nylon Jumbo (currently using this!)
> Ballet/RG WOC
> Black/Silver Baguette (pearl strap)
> Cool Tan/Gold Flap Shoulder
> Indigo/Silver Crossbody
> 
> 
> View attachment 4919641



Oh my! Beautiful collection! 

Currently waiting for my first Edie. Ordered the black one with black hardware. Can't waiiiit!


----------



## Antonia

pauii said:


> Oh my! Beautiful collection!
> 
> Currently waiting for my first Edie. Ordered the black one with black hardware. Can't waiiiit!


The black on black is so edgy/cool!  Please post pics when you get it!!


----------



## Antonia

I just bought this Edie Ballet w/RG HW wallet (WOC) from Bloomies....it was already on sale and then they added the F&F discount!  It was love at first sight!!


----------



## snibor

Antonia said:


> View attachment 4926045
> 
> I just bought this Edie Ballet w/RG HW wallet (WOC) from Bloomies....it was already on sale and then they added the F&F discount!  It was love at first sight!!


Nice!!!!


----------



## Antonia

snibor said:


> Nice!!!!


Thanks!!  I should have it by this weekend!


----------



## luvs*it*

Shelby33 said:


> Great collection!!!



Thank you!!



pauii said:


> Oh my! Beautiful collection!
> 
> Currently waiting for my first Edie. Ordered the black one with black hardware. Can't waiiiit!



Thank you!! I can’t wait to see pics of your Edie!! I was torn between getting the black with black hw or black with light gold. I decided to go with the light gold since I have the black nylon with black hw...I still have my eye on the black on black though! Lol


----------



## Antonia

My Edie wallet is here!!!  Omg,  love it!!!


----------



## snibor

Antonia said:


> My Edie wallet is here!!!  Omg,  love it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4927551
> View attachment 4927552


Looks gorgeous!


----------



## Antonia

snibor said:


> Looks gorgeous!


Thank you!!  I need to find the matching bag somehow with the RG HW!!!  If you see one somewhere, please let me know!


----------



## pauii

luvs*it* said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!! I can’t wait to see pics of your Edie!! I was torn between getting the black with black hw or black with light gold. I decided to go with the light gold since I have the black nylon with black hw...I still have my eye on the black on black though! Lol



Was waiting for a black with gold hardware for the longest time but they weren't restocking. Then right after I ended up ordering the black with black HW, they uploaded the one with gold hardware on their website. 

But I'm still looking forward to the one I ordered.  May I ask if you you've experienced any chipping on the black hardware of your bag?


----------



## luvs*it*

pauii said:


> Was waiting for a black with gold hardware for the longest time but they weren't restocking. Then right after I ended up ordering the black with black HW, they uploaded the one with gold hardware on their website.
> 
> But I'm still looking forward to the one I ordered.  May I ask if you you've experienced any chipping on the black hardware of your bag?



I haven’t experienced any chipping yet, and I’ve been carrying it for about 3 weeks.


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> View attachment 4926045
> 
> I just bought this Edie Ballet w/RG HW wallet (WOC) from Bloomies....it was already on sale and then they added the F&F discount!  It was love at first sight!!


Oooh! Can't wait to see the reveal!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> My Edie wallet is here!!!  Omg,  love it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4927551
> View attachment 4927552


Wow! That was fast shipping (or I got behind in reading the posts.) 

It's adorable! Looks great on you!


----------



## starrynite_87

Antonia said:


> My Edie wallet is here!!!  Omg,  love it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4927551
> View attachment 4927552


So cute


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Wow! That was fast shipping (or I got behind in reading the posts.)
> I used their Shoprunner free shipping and it said 2 days!
> 
> It's adorable! Looks great on you!





starrynite_87 said:


> So cute


Thank you!!


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Oooh! Can't wait to see the reveal!


I love it....posting more pics today!


----------



## Antonia




----------



## Antonia

Rebecca minkoff Edie crossbody
					

Shop ashleylorey12's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Beautiful bag. In excellent condition. Only worn a few times. Pinkish tan color




					poshmark.com
				




Ok, so @snibor and I are must be in competition of who can buy the most Edie bags in a short time frame-lol (  )....I just 2 minutes ago saw this on Posh for $60...I offered $50 and she took it!  Woot woot!!


----------



## snibor

Antonia said:


> Rebecca minkoff Edie crossbody
> 
> 
> Shop ashleylorey12's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Beautiful bag. In excellent condition. Only worn a few times. Pinkish tan color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so @snibor and I are must be in competition of who can buy the most Edie bags in a short time frame-lol (  )....I just 2 minutes ago saw this on Posh for $60...I offered $50 and she took it!  Woot woot!!


Oh yeah!  You wanted that color!!!  What a steal!!  Do you know what size it is?  
edit..looks like larger size!  ❤️


----------



## Antonia

snibor said:


> Oh yeah!  You wanted that color!!!  What a steal!!  Do you know what size it is?


It's the flap...it has the center compartment!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Rebecca minkoff Edie crossbody
> 
> 
> Shop ashleylorey12's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Beautiful bag. In excellent condition. Only worn a few times. Pinkish tan color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so @snibor and I are must be in competition of who can buy the most Edie bags in a short time frame-lol (  )....I just 2 minutes ago saw this on Posh for $60...I offered $50 and she took it!  Woot woot!!


Oh that is pretty!!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Oh that is pretty!!!


Thank you!!


----------



## snibor

Denim Edie arrived! This is the larger version and I luv it so much! It’s so lightweight with silver hardware and the leather trim on handles and inside is such a gorgeous color blue.  I feel like stock photos online don’t do it justice.


----------



## Antonia

snibor said:


> Denim Edie arrived! This is the larger version and I luv it so much! It’s so lightweight with silver hardware and the leather trim on handles and inside is such a gorgeous color blue.  I feel like stock photos online don’t do it justice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4933825
> View attachment 4933826
> View attachment 4933827


I love it!!! Congrats! Funny how there are so many styles of the Edie out there but I've only just discovered/fallen in love with it, so it's so new to me!!  I was supposed to get mine yesterday, then today...now it looks like Monday.  The snow storm messed up the delivery.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> I love it!!! Congrats! Funny how there are so many styles of the Edie out there but I've only just discovered/fallen in love with it, so it's so new to me!!  I was supposed to get mine yesterday, then today...now it looks like Monday.  The snow storm messed up the delivery.


Wait you’re getting a denim Edie? I need a Edie lol but which one. Decisions to make lol it’s tough.


----------



## snibor

Antonia said:


> I love it!!! Congrats! Funny how there are so many styles of the Edie out there but I've only just discovered/fallen in love with it, so it's so new to me!!  I was supposed to get mine yesterday, then today...now it looks like Monday.  The snow storm messed up the delivery.


Thanks!  I’m totally Edie obsessed. Can’t wait to see your pretty pink one!


----------



## snibor

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Wait you’re getting a denim Edie? I need a Edie lol but which one. Decisions to make lol it’s tough.


I’m hoping she comes out with more summer colors for Edie.


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Wait you’re getting a denim Edie? I need a Edie lol but which one. Decisions to make lol it’s tough.


A beigey pink color from posh that I scored for $50!


----------



## snibor

Black arrived!  Omg I luv this. Strap is adjustable so it can be worn shoulder or crossbody.  I don’t even have to downsize.  It has a back big pocket, two interior compartments plus a back zip interior pocket. Here’s a photo and a group shot.


----------



## Antonia

snibor said:


> Black arrived!  Omg I luv this. Strap is adjustable so it can be worn shoulder or crossbody.  I don’t even have to downsize.  It has a back big pocket, two interior compartments plus a back zip interior pocket. Here’s a photo and a group shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4935165
> View attachment 4935166


Oh wow, that's beautiful and a good sized bag!!  Looks like it's a long and tall as the flap!


----------



## Antonia

I got a notice that my Edie from Posh was delivered....I can't wait to see it.  I will try and post pics tonight but if not tonight, then tomorrow!!


----------



## snibor

Antonia said:


> I got a notice that my Edie from Posh was delivered....I can't wait to see it.  I will try and post pics tonight but if not tonight, then tomorrow!!


Oh yeah!


----------



## Antonia

Here's my new Edie and also with a pic next to my wallet and RM perfume!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> Here's my new Edie and also with a pic next to my wallet and RM perfume!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4935277
> View attachment 4935280
> View attachment 4935281


Both colors are so pretty!!


----------



## snibor

Antonia said:


> Here's my new Edie and also with a pic next to my wallet and RM perfume!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4935277
> View attachment 4935280
> View attachment 4935281


Very pretty!  Do u think the color is Doe?  Looks like it I think.


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Both colors are so pretty!!


Thank you @Jeepgurl76 !!


----------



## Antonia

snibor said:


> Very pretty!  Do u think the color is Doe?  Looks like it I think.


Thank you!! I think you might be right!  She didn't say the official color on the listing.  I love it!!


----------



## Shelby33

Autumn Beckman just got one in bronze from a SS, was told it was the only one ever made! It's really pretty.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Autumn Beckman just got one in bronze from a SS, was told it was the only one ever made! It's really pretty.



WOW, I love it!  Dang....one of a kind!


----------



## snibor

Edie arrived!  Color is Ice Gray with silver hardware.  I have another Edie arriving later today (I think). I have so many black bags I’ve been gravitating towards lighter ones


----------



## Shelby33

snibor said:


> Edie arrived!  Color is Ice Gray with silver hardware.  I have another Edie arriving later today (I think). I have so many black bags I’ve been gravitating towards lighter ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4947896


That is one of the prettiest I have seen!


----------



## snibor

Shelby33 said:


> That is one of the prettiest I have seen!


Thanks!  I love it!  Thinking I might spray it with the Kiwi you recommended.


----------



## Shelby33

snibor said:


> Thanks!  I love it!  Thinking I might spray it with the Kiwi you recommended.


OK, try to test it first somewhere on the bag, I usually test it on the bottom or back of the bag before I do the front. I have never had a problem with it though. It dries right away but says to let dry for an hour I think?


----------



## snibor

Shelby33 said:


> OK, try to test it first somewhere on the bag, I usually test it on the bottom or back of the bag before I do the front. I have never had a problem with it though. It dries right away but says to let dry for an hour I think?


I don’t have the spray yet..I ordered on Amazon.  Not sure if I’ll do this bag or not. I have time to think. But thanks for the advice!!!  Will definitely be spraying other bags.


----------



## Antonia

snibor said:


> Edie arrived!  Color is Ice Gray with silver hardware.  I have another Edie arriving later today (I think). I have so many black bags I’ve been gravitating towards lighter ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4947896


OMG, love love love the light gray!!


----------



## snibor

Antonia said:


> OMG, love love love the light gray!!


Thank you!!


----------



## snibor

Well the other Edie arrived.  The color is Desert Rose with silver hardware (suede). Here is a comparison with Gucci rose beige disco. The Edie is definitely more rosy and less beige. Hard to capture true color.


----------



## Antonia

snibor said:


> Well the other Edie arrived.  The color is Desert Rose with silver hardware (suede). Here is a comparison with Gucci rose beige disco. The Edie is definitely more rosy and less beige. Hard to capture true color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4947990
> View attachment 4947991


OMG, this is probably my favorite one!!  This is only available 2nd hand market if I'm lucky, right?  Oh man....I'm in trouble with these Edie bags!!


----------



## snibor

Antonia said:


> OMG, this is probably my favorite one!!  This is only available 2nd hand market if I'm lucky, right?  Oh man....I'm in trouble with these Edie bags!!


Thanks!  I got it Nordstrom rack for a great price.


----------



## Shelby33

snibor said:


> Well the other Edie arrived.  The color is Desert Rose with silver hardware (suede). Here is a comparison with Gucci rose beige disco. The Edie is definitely more rosy and less beige. Hard to capture true color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4947990
> View attachment 4947991


It's beautiful!!!


----------



## Egel

snibor said:


> Well the other Edie arrived.  The color is Desert Rose with silver hardware (suede). Here is a comparison with Gucci rose beige disco. The Edie is definitely more rosy and less beige. Hard to capture true color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4947990
> View attachment 4947991


It's gorgeous, and the shiny silver hardware makes it feel so crisp and bright


----------



## snibor

Egel said:


> It's gorgeous, and the shiny silver hardware makes it feel so crisp and bright


Thank you!


----------



## rowy65

snibor said:


> Edie arrived!  Color is Ice Gray with silver hardware.  I have another Edie arriving later today (I think). I have so many black bags I’ve been gravitating towards lighter ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4947896



This is gorgeous!  well I’m late to the RM party!  I just ordered my first RM bag on the website,  a darker grey similar to this but it had gun metal hardware.  Congrats!


----------



## snibor

rowy65 said:


> This is gorgeous!  well I’m late to the RM party!  I just ordered my first RM bag on the website,  a darker grey similar to this but it had gun metal hardware.  Congrats!


Thank you!   Congrats on yours. I hope you love it!


----------



## rowy65

HG2614 said:


> November was a bag buying spree for me! I've never owned RMs before but I got two... the edie and the love too. Carried the Edie for a week but have yet to take the love too out. They are beautiful bags!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4918315
> View attachment 4918325


This is a gorgeous color with SHW.  I have a lot of catching up to do!


----------



## rowy65

luvs*it* said:


> I just got my denim crossbody in the mail!! It may be my favorite (followed closely by the nylon jumbo). I think it’s more of a Spring/Summer bag, so I’m waiting to take it out. Here’s my Edie collection (from top to bottom):
> 
> Black/LG Crossbody
> Black/Black Nylon Jumbo (currently using this!)
> Ballet/RG WOC
> Black/Silver Baguette (pearl strap)
> Cool Tan/Gold Flap Shoulder
> Indigo/Silver Crossbody
> 
> 
> View attachment 4919641


Denim also?!  I wonder if you can still get the denim and if it is still available? Can I ask where you were able to get the denim crossbody?


----------



## rowy65

snibor said:


> Denim Edie arrived! This is the larger version and I luv it so much! It’s so lightweight with silver hardware and the leather trim on handles and inside is such a gorgeous color blue.  I feel like stock photos online don’t do it justice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4933825
> View attachment 4933826
> View attachment 4933827


Can I ask where you got your denim Edie?
I wonder if I can still find one


----------



## snibor

rowy65 said:


> Can I ask where you got your denim Edie?
> I wonder if I can still find one


Nordstrom rack


----------



## rowy65

snibor said:


> Nordstrom rack


Lolol, I was just there.  I guess I missed out.  Enjoy, it’s a beauty!


----------



## nova_girl

I just received my Edie shoulder flap. I do like it but I’m concerned about how soft the leather is and if it will lose its shape/structure. Has anyone experienced that? Or has anyone been able to find an insert/organizer that fits this bag? I really dislike when bags get slouchy when they’re not meant to be so I’m worried this could be a deal breaker


----------



## snibor

nova_girl said:


> I just received my Edie shoulder flap. I do like it but I’m concerned about how soft the leather is and if it will lose its shape/structure. Has anyone experienced that? Or has anyone been able to find an insert/organizer that fits this bag? I really dislike when bags get slouchy when they’re not meant to be so I’m worried this could be a deal breaker


I haven’t worn that many times but I don’t find it slouchy at all.  I do keep it stuffed when not in use.


----------



## nova_girl

snibor said:


> I haven’t worn that many times but I don’t find it slouchy at all.  I do keep it stuffed when not in use.



Thank you for your reply. I took the stuffing out to see how my items fit in it and it was already starting to slouch so sadly it's going back. It's a shame because I don't have a chevron bag in my collection and I love the dark gray color, plus I got it for a great price! I may try the small crossbody in this color if it happens to pop up in the sale again.


----------



## Shelby33

rowy65 said:


> Can I ask where you got your denim Edie?
> I wonder if I can still find one





			https://posh.mk/2GMuv8RMmdb
		

I don't know if this is an Edie or a Love though. Seller says Love I just noticed.


----------



## rowy65

Shelby33 said:


> https://posh.mk/2GMuv8RMmdb
> 
> 
> I don't know if this is an Edie or a Love though. Seller says Love I just noticed.


@Shelby33 , thanks so much!  That’s why I love the tPF community!  It’s a Love but thanks for sending it to me anyway


----------



## Shelby33

rowy65 said:


> @Shelby33 , thanks so much!  That’s why I love the tPF community!  It’s a Love but thanks for sending it to me anyway


I know what each one looks like but I still mix up the names. Ok Love starts with L, so does Long, and the love flap is long. I'll remember that way. 
In EMT school we had some funny ones, "Toilet Paper My Ass" = Tricuspid, Pulmonic, Mitral, Aortic (the order of heart valves lol).


----------



## Egel

Shelby33 said:


> I know what each one looks like but I still mix up the names. Ok Love starts with L, so does Long, and the love flap is long. I'll remember that way.
> In EMT school we had some funny ones, "Toilet Paper My Ass" = Tricuspid, Pulmonic, Mitral, Aortic (the order of heart valves lol).


My rm love affair started with the Love because it looks a bit like the Chanel Boy. Maybe you could also use "falling in Love with a Boy"? 

Now only to find a fitting one for Edie.


----------



## Antonia

Egel said:


> My rm love affair started with the Love because it looks a bit like the Chanel Boy. Maybe you could also use "falling in Love with a Boy"?
> 
> Now only to find a fitting one for Edie.


I also bought my jumbo Love because it reminded me so much of the Chanel Boy!  

Hmmm.....'I needy an Edie'?  Nah-too silly!


----------



## Shelby33

Egel said:


> My rm love affair started with the Love because it looks a bit like the Chanel Boy. Maybe you could also use "falling in Love with a Boy"?
> 
> Now only to find a fitting one for Edie.


Good one!!


----------



## Egel

Antonia said:


> I also bought my jumbo Love because it reminded me so much of the Chanel Boy!
> 
> Hmmm.....'I needy an Edie'?  Nah-too silly!


Or speedy for Edie, because they are lovely and the moment they are on sale your favorite color will sell out in seconds


----------



## rowy65

just received my Edie today!  Seriously loving it.  I posted a pic of it next to my YSL small puffer as that’s what I’ve been using as my work bag lately so it’s the perfect size.  Honestly, this bag was dress rehearsal because I was initially looking to purchase the toy size in the YSL puffer for a weekend crossbody but I think now will get it the Edie in the mini crossbody style!


----------



## gabz

For those who have the smaller crossbody size is it heavy? Thx


----------



## snibor

gabz said:


> For those who have the smaller crossbody size is it heavy? Thx


Not heavy but much smaller than I expected.  I bought the smaller on rm website and it was not described correctly.  Website said it had a middle zipped compartment and it doesn’t.


----------



## Antonia

@snibor OMG, my dream came true...this is the MAXI Edie!!! I always thought this would be a little better if it was just bigger...and this was just released!!  I'm getting one but hoping to get it on sale...I love the wine colored one!!!!


----------



## gabz

snibor said:


> Not heavy but much smaller than I expected.  I bought the smaller on rm website and it was not described correctly.  Website said it had a middle zipped compartment and it doesn’t.


Thanks i went with the larger size! Saks shipping to  is slow lol!


----------



## snibor

Antonia said:


> View attachment 4986988
> 
> @snibor OMG, my dream came true...this is the MAXI Edie!!! I always thought this would be a little better if it was just bigger...and this was just released!!  I'm getting one but hoping to get it on sale...I love the wine colored one!!!!


You and I are on the same wave length!  I just came on here to tell you about it.  Lol!  It looks nice.  I hope you get it on sale.


----------



## Antonia

snibor said:


> You and I are on the same wave length!  I just came on here to tell you about it.  Lol!  It looks nice.  I hope you get it on sale.


Too funny!  I always get nervous about it selling out before it goes on sale!  She's having a sitewide sale right now but this bag is new so it's excluded.  The wine colored one is called Cherrywood too but it looks so different with the gold HW.  I much prefer the chunky gold HW which gives it a more luxe look.


----------



## rowy65

For those seasoned RM veterans, is the gold hardware bright and brassy or dark aged?  I can’t tell from the pics.  I’m excited also about the maxi with the wider chevron but in that caramel color that’s everywhere right now.  I’m actually not excited about the new Edies with the fringe that popped up on the website.  A little too Boho for me.  I’m just trying to be patient a) for more sales
               b) a denim Edie 
Anyone with intel?


----------



## Antonia

rowy65 said:


> For those seasoned RM veterans, is the gold hardware bright and brassy or dark aged?  I can’t tell from the pics.  I’m excited also about the maxi with the wider chevron but in that caramel color that’s everywhere right now.  I’m actually not excited about the new Edies with the fringe that popped up on the website.  A little too Boho for me.  I’m just trying to be patient a) for more sales
> b) a denim Edie
> Anyone with intel?


I think it's slightly more bright gold than aged brass.   I actually love the fringe Edie and I'm not usually drawn to fringe bags.  I hope it comes in fun colors for spring.   I haven't had a chance to see these online yet but going over to look now.


----------



## Egel

Antonia said:


> View attachment 4986988
> 
> @snibor OMG, my dream came true...this is the MAXI Edie!!! I always thought this would be a little better if it was just bigger...and this was just released!!  I'm getting one but hoping to get it on sale...I love the wine colored one!!!!


The first two are calling my name, but I'll wait for a sale too. Too bad that there is still Internet and tpf on ban island


----------



## rowy65

Antonia said:


> I think it's slightly more bright gold than aged brass.   I actually love the fringe Edie and I'm not usually drawn to fringe bags.  I hope it comes in fun colors for spring.   I haven't had a chance to see these online yet but going over to look now.






Just some screenshots of her IG stories.  The second pic background shows some of the bags that will be in her Spring fashion show.  No denim  
But pretty colors


----------



## Antonia

I bought it today....couldn't wait for coupon code!  Will update pics here once she arrives!!


----------



## rowy65

Antonia said:


> I bought it today....couldn't wait for coupon code!  Will update pics here once she arrives!!
> View attachment 4992602


Wow!  Can’t wait to see the pics, congrats!


----------



## Antonia

rowy65 said:


> Wow!  Can’t wait to see the pics, congrats!


Thanks!  As I mentioned in a different thread, I was afraid that by the time there would be a coupon code available for this bag, my color would sell out and I didn't want to take a chance of missing out!!


----------



## Antonia

Some screen shots of the Maxi Edie from her live NYFW spring show....


----------



## Antonia

I'm loving the chunky gold chain....looks a lot chunkier than regular Edie.


----------



## snibor

Antonia said:


> I bought it today....couldn't wait for coupon code!  Will update pics here once she arrives!!
> View attachment 4992602


So exciting!


----------



## snibor

From RM Instagram (backstage before show). The end Edie is denim but I can’t tell if it’s the regular size (which I have) or a new jumbo.  Maybe this is an indication denim will be back.  I remember someone on here was looking for one. Also the fringe Edie is cute.


----------



## baiken915

Found these Edie Maxi photos on the internet. I placed an order for the caramel colour on the weekend. Can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## Antonia

baiken915 said:


> *Found these Edie Maxi photos on the internet. I placed an order for the caramel colour on the weekend. Can't wait for it to arrive!*


Can't wait to see your pics!!


----------



## Antonia

snibor said:


> From RM Instagram (backstage before show). The end Edie is denim but I can’t tell if it’s the regular size (which I have) or a new jumbo.  Maybe this is an indication denim will be back.  I remember someone on here was looking for one. Also the fringe Edie is cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4992707


That looks pretty large...my guess is Maxi (which would be awesome!).  That's the only size I want now...lol.  I still have my Edie flap in the Doe color I found on Posh.  I do love that color!!


----------



## LipglossedX

Looking forward to seeing the photos of the Maxi! I wish the black had more matte/antique hardware too. Also wondering if the fringe bag is coming in more colors??


----------



## rowy65

snibor said:


> From RM Instagram (backstage before show). The end Edie is denim but I can’t tell if it’s the regular size (which I have) or a new jumbo.  Maybe this is an indication denim will be back.  I remember someone on here was looking for one. Also the fringe Edie is cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4992707


That was ME!!!!  I was actually getting ready to post this pic myself!!! I was actually getting a little desperate and was contemplating a Chanel mini square in denim.  Now that I know a denim is coming I’m not even going to wait for a sale!


----------



## Antonia

rowy65 said:


> That was ME!!!!  I was actually getting ready to post this pic myself!!! I was actually getting a little desperate and was contemplating a Chanel mini square in denim.  Now that I know a denim is coming I’m not even going to wait for a sale!


I hope you post pics when you get it!!!


----------



## rowy65

Close up!  Loving the matching jacket also!


----------



## Antonia

rowy65 said:


> View attachment 4993123
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up!  Loving the matching jacket also!


OMG, I might have to get BOTH!!!


----------



## nitneet

Antonia said:


> I bought it today....couldn't wait for coupon code!  Will update pics here once she arrives!!
> View attachment 4992602


I've been wanting an Edie bag for so long but I thought to myself that I have to many small shoulder bag. This one is a greeat size and the color and design is perfect. Great dupe for the ysl bag. I can't buy new bags this year so I will be living vicariously through yours and everyone elses new bag. So excited for you!


----------



## Antonia

nitneet said:


> I've been wanting an Edie bag for so long but I thought to myself that I have to many small shoulder bag. This one is a greeat size and the color and design is perfect. Great dupe for the ysl bag. I can't buy new bags this year so I will be living vicariously through yours and everyone elses new bag. So excited for you!


Thank you!!! I agree about the YSL dupe!I can't wait to get it!!!


----------



## Antonia

I got an email notice that my Edie bag has shipped!  ETA next Weds....but that could change.  I cannot wait to get it!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> I got an email notice that my Edie bag has shipped!  ETA next Weds....but that could change.  I cannot wait to get it!!


We will be twinning! I ordered it


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> We will be twinning! I ordered it


Really????    That's awesome!!!     When do you get yours???


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> Really????    That's awesome!!!     When do you get yours???


Didn’t get a shipping notice yet! I can’t wait


----------



## 250gilly

baiken915 said:


> Found these Edie Maxi photos on the internet. I placed an order for the caramel colour on the weekend. Can't wait for it to arrive!
> 
> View attachment 4992710
> 
> 
> View attachment 4992714


Please post some pics. I am eying this off too. I already have an Edie in black so caramel maxi is on my list.


----------



## starrynite_87

rowy65 said:


> View attachment 4988971
> View attachment 4988972
> 
> Just some screenshots of her IG stories.  The second pic background shows some of the bags that will be in her Spring fashion show.  No denim
> But pretty colors


The sea foam green colored bag instantly caught my eye...perfect for spring.


----------



## snibor

From Instagram..RM says the denim bag will be available sometime between next month and April.  I already have the large version but I may need the jacket!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

snibor said:


> From Instagram..RM says the denim bag will be available sometime between next month and April.  I already have the large version but I may need the jacket!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4994807


I’m going to need the denim bag in my life


----------



## Antonia

snibor said:


> From Instagram..RM says the denim bag will be available sometime between next month and April.  I already have the large version but I may need the jacket!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4994807


I love the jacket too...I may need both too-lol!!


----------



## snibor

Antonia said:


> I love the jacket too...I may need both too-lol!!


Hoping the jacket isn’t too expensive. I’m not even really going anywhere with covid still happening but...


----------



## Jeepgurl76

snibor said:


> Hoping the jacket isn’t too expensive. I’m not even really going anywhere with covid still happening but...


I do like the jacket it’s nice and it’s cute with the bag hmm. Will depend on the price of the jacket to consider!


----------



## snibor

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I do like the jacket it’s nice and it’s cute with the bag hmm. Will depend on the price of the jacket to consider!


We are all bad influencers on each other (or good depending on how you look at).


----------



## Jeepgurl76

So I just picked this up off Depop for $65 maybe a deal but  I don’t know how much the small crossbody retails for. I love the color and I don’t mind a few smaller bags. Color is Fig.


----------



## LipglossedX

Waiting for Cherrywood Edie to arrive... there were weather delays so new delivery estimate is Monday. Can't wait to see the color in person!


----------



## LipglossedX

Jeepgurl76 said:


> So I just picked this up off Depop for $65 maybe a deal but  I don’t know how much the small crossbody retails for. I love the color and I don’t mind a few smaller bags. Color is Fig.



That color kept coming up when I was trying to google "flat iron grey" FIG haha... it looks pretty!


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> So I just picked this up off Depop for $65 maybe a deal but  I don’t know how much the small crossbody retails for. I love the color and I don’t mind a few smaller bags. Color is Fig.


Carrie, I didn't know you bought ANOTHER Edie???  What else are you holding out on us??   It's gorgeous by the way-congrats!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> Carrie, I didn't know you bought ANOTHER Edie???  What else are you holding out on us??   It's gorgeous by the way-congrats!


Ha ha Just bought it this morning I was browsing and came across it!


----------



## snibor

Well the jacket is out already $278.  Hmm


----------



## Antonia

snibor said:


> Well the jacket is out already $278.  Hmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4994936


Love it but this one I'd wait for a coupon code for!


----------



## samfalstaff

Jeepgurl76 said:


> So I just picked this up off Depop for $65 maybe a deal but  I don’t know how much the small crossbody retails for. I love the color and I don’t mind a few smaller bags. Color is Fig.


What a great color! Reminds me of mine.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

My Edie still hasn’t shipped  maybe today I’ll get a notice.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

In the mean time counting down to the denim Edie.  I won’t  miss out this time


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> In the mean time counting down to the denim Edie.  I won’t  miss out this time


I know, I love that one too!!  I hope it's a Maxi Edie and not the standard size.


----------



## Amazona

Is the nylon Edie available in continental Europe? If you order it from the US, the price gets up to over 300€. That's a bit steep.


----------



## snibor

Antonia said:


> I know, I love that one too!!  I hope it's a Maxi Edie and not the standard size.


It’s maxi. Someone had asked on Instagram and rm said maxi.


----------



## Antonia

snibor said:


> It’s maxi. Someone had asked on Instagram and rm said maxi.


YAY!!  Thanks for the info!!


----------



## LipglossedX

Amazona said:


> Is the nylon Edie available in continental Europe? If you order it from the US, the price gets up to over 300€. That's a bit steep.



Sorry, I have no idea... I think checking the department store websites there would probably be the best bet. I looked on Farfetch which can sometimes be more international-friendly but they don't have the nylon one.

Edit: I also don't know if using one of the Rebecca Minkoff coupon/sales on her website would help bring the cost down enough?


----------



## Amazona

LipglossedX said:


> Sorry, I have no idea... I think checking the department store websites there would probably be the best bet. I looked on Farfetch which can sometimes be more international-friendly but they don't have the nylon one.
> 
> Edit: I also don't know if using one of the Rebecca Minkoff coupon/sales on her website would help bring the cost down enough?


I've been trying to find the bag from Europe (not Britain) but to no success. Let's hope it comes to the EU market this year. The taxes and customs are outrageously high from outside the EU. I was pretty shocked when I saw the cost for the first time.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Amazona said:


> I've been trying to find the bag from Europe (not Britain) but to no success. Let's hope it comes to the EU market this year. The taxes and customs are outrageously high from outside the EU. I was pretty shocked when I saw the cost for the first time.


What kind of bird do you have? Mine is a Galah named Sam!


----------



## LipglossedX

Amazona said:


> I've been trying to find the bag from Europe (not Britain) but to no success. Let's hope it comes to the EU market this year. The taxes and customs are outrageously high from outside the EU. I was pretty shocked when I saw the cost for the first time.



Oh no... hope it becomes available there! This past year has been so crazy but maybe things will stabilize a bit.


----------



## Amazona

Jeepgurl76 said:


> What kind of bird do you have? Mine is a Galah named Sam!


Galahs are so pretty! I have orange winged amazons, 2 boys named Domino and Lenni. 


Edit: that's Lenni doing a cameo on my profile picture to the left. It was meant to be a selfie!


----------



## Amazona

LipglossedX said:


> Oh no... hope it becomes available there! This past year has been so crazy but maybe things will stabilize a bit.


This last year has been a bit crazy even in the bag world. Let's hope things settle down a bit and Europe gets all the same offerings as the US in the near future.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Amazona said:


> Galahs are so pretty! I have orange winged amazons, 2 boys named Domino and Lenni.
> View attachment 4996052
> 
> Edit: that's Lenni doing a cameo on my profile picture to the left. It was meant to be a selfie!


Awe so cute . I have thought about adding another boy. Sam I’m not sure if would accept another lol. Sam says, hi boys . Hope you are able to find the bags you want this year


----------



## Amazona

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Awe so cute . I have thought about adding another boy. Sam I’m not sure if would accept another lol. Sam says, hi boys . Hope you are able to find the bags you want this year


There's no knowing how Sam will take it - the same was with my guys. I've had Domino since he was 5 mths old and Lenni was 5,5 yrs old when he came to try out living with us. It took them birds a few months to get things sorted but now they're best mates. They might have hated each other but that's why there was a trial period before the adoption. 
Hope all your bag wishes come true this year!


----------



## Purselover86

Antonia said:


> View attachment 4986988
> 
> @snibor OMG, my dream came true...this is the MAXI Edie!!! I always thought this would be a little better if it was just bigger...and this was just released!!  I'm getting one but hoping to get it on sale...I love the wine colored one!!!!


I want every colour


----------



## Purselover86

Edie top handle leopard/black!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Still waiting for my cherrywood bag to ship . This color is on my list  or black!


----------



## Purselover86

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Still waiting for my cherrywood bag to ship . This color is on my list  or black!


Can’t wait to see it!


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Still waiting for my cherrywood bag to ship . This color is on my list  or black!


Saw this on Insta this morning!!   I just love this bag so much!!!   I know I will have multiples of these!!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Well so I emailed customer service about my cherrywood. Waiting to hear back. I searched today for OS RM bags but I couldn’t find any that I needed.I bought the Black Maxi Edie. I’m afraid they will sell out. Then I’ll snag the Denim one . Then I’m done with Edie and back to searching for OS Nikki bags.


----------



## baiken915

I think the shipping is just slow in general for everyone... Maybe it's because of the weather? I ordered the caramel Edie Maxi on February 12th and I still haven't received a tracking # from Borderfree (I'm in Canada). RM's website says the estimated delivery is on March 1st. I hope it arrives soon!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

baiken915 said:


> I think the shipping is just slow in general for everyone... Maybe it's because of the weather? I ordered the caramel Edie Maxi on February 12th and I still haven't received a tracking # from Borderfree (I'm in Canada). RM's website says the estimated delivery is on March 1st. I hope it arrives soon!


I’m just impatient is all. Trying to be patient but it’s hard I’m just so excited for these bags


----------



## baiken915

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I’m just impatient is all. Trying to be patient but it’s hard I’m just so excited for these bags



I totally get it. I wanted the bag last week already LOL! How I wish I live nearby a RM boutiuqe!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

RM posted this on her IG story


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> RM posted this on her IG story
> 
> View attachment 4998060


Yea I saw this...did you read the commentary below where she said if you pre-order the book, you get $25 off RM.com?


----------



## Antonia




----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> Yea I saw this...did you read the commentary below where she said if you pre-order the book, you get $25 off RM.com?


I didn’t read the comments  My bad eh oh well.


----------



## Purselover86

baiken915 said:


> I think the shipping is just slow in general for everyone... Maybe it's because of the weather? I ordered the caramel Edie Maxi on February 12th and I still haven't received a tracking # from Borderfree (I'm in Canada). RM's website says the estimated delivery is on March 1st. I hope it arrives soon!


last time I ordered it took A bit longer about 3 weeks I’m in Canada also


----------



## Purselover86

Duplicate post oops and can’t seem to delete lol


----------



## Antonia

Who's here for an unboxing????


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> Who's here for an unboxing????


----------



## Antonia

Gotta do the whole striptease....


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> Who's here for an unboxing????


----------



## Antonia

Oh....em....geee


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> Oh....em....geee



Wow!! Super pretty!!!


----------



## Antonia

Wow!!!   I'm beyond impressed with this bag.   It feels very luxe......


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> Oh....em....geee
> 
> View attachment 4998894


OMG    It’s beautiful!! I can’t wait to get mine


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> Wow!!!   I'm beyond impressed with this bag.   It feels very luxe......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4998901



That one does look more like it could be YSL! Nice!


----------



## snibor

Antonia said:


> Oh....em....geee
> 
> View attachment 4998894
> View attachment 4998894


Gorgeous!


----------



## Antonia

I wasn't expecting to get this until Wednesday,  so this was an unexpected surprise!!   I'm loving the chunkier chain strap!!!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> I wasn't expecting to get this until Wednesday,  so this was an unexpected surprise!!   I'm loving the chunkier chain strap!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4998909
> View attachment 4998910


Yes, what a nice surprise!! Looks great on you  I’m impressed the quality seems well done. I love the hardware choice for this color! Bag is stunning


----------



## Antonia

One more


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> One more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4998913


Love  post as many pics as you want he he.


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> One more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4998913



Even though it's a different bag this makes me excited to get mine too!! Hurry up UPS!


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Yes, what a nice surprise!! Looks great on you  I’m impressed the quality seems well done. I love the hardware choice for this color! Bag is stunning


Thank you Carrie....you're gonna love it!   I would compare to Gucci Marmont and the YSL bag....quality is on par with high end designer!!!  Rebecca outdid herself with this bag!!!!


----------



## Antonia

Thanks ladies for the compliments.   Whoever ordered this will be so pleased with it, I promise you!!!


----------



## baiken915

Antonia said:


> Oh....em....geee
> 
> View attachment 4998894
> View attachment 4998894



OMG it's beautiful!! Mine won't come until probably next week and I'm getting so impatient...!


----------



## Antonia

baiken915 said:


> OMG it's beautiful!! Mine won't come until probably next week and I'm getting so impatient...!


It'll be worth the wait!!!  What color did you get? I want more colors now...this is bad for my wallet!!!


----------



## baiken915

Antonia said:


> It'll be worth the wait!!!  What color did you get? I want more colors now...this is bad for my wallet!!!



I ordered the caramel one! I wanted the black except I'm not into shiny silver hardware . If RM makes it in gunmetal/aged silver I'd also grab it without even thinking!


----------



## Antonia

baiken915 said:


> I ordered the caramel one! I wanted the black except I'm not into shiny silver hardware . If RM makes it in gunmetal/aged silver I'd also grab it without even thinking!


I can't wait to see it!!  Besides the Cherrywood, my dream Maxi Edie colors would be a Kelly Green with gold HW and also a bright blue with gold HW!!  OMG can you just imagine those?  I die!!!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

I feel like I need this one too


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I feel like I need this one too


I know what you mean....this won't be MY only Maxi Edie!!!


----------



## Momtutu

Antonia said:


> I wasn't expecting to get this until Wednesday,  so this was an unexpected surprise!!   I'm loving the chunkier chain strap!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4998909
> View attachment 4998910


Oh that is beautiful! New to the thread. Have one regular Edie and two more on the way.  Hoping they release this maxi in black with gold hardware!!


----------



## LipglossedX

Cherrywood Edie with gunmetal finally arrived!! I love it! 

Quick photo:


----------



## Momtutu

LipglossedX said:


> Cherrywood Edie with gunmetal finally arrived!! I love it!
> 
> Quick photo:
> 
> View attachment 4998998


This one is on its way to me soon, hopefully! No tracking yet. It’s gorgeous!!


----------



## Antonia

Momtutu said:


> Oh that is beautiful! New to the thread. Have one regular Edie and two more on the way.  Hoping they release this maxi in black with gold hardware!!


YES!!!!!!


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> Cherrywood Edie with gunmetal finally arrived!! I love it!
> 
> Quick photo:
> 
> View attachment 4998998


Yay...this is my bag, right?  You look amazing with it!!!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> I know what you mean....this won't be MY only Maxi Edie!!!


Besides the OS bags,  I haven’t been this nuts about a RM bag in a long time


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> Yay...this is my bag, right?  You look amazing with it!!!!



Yes, it is!! Thanks!


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Besides the OS bags,  I haven’t been this nuts about a RM bag in a long time


Omg, me too!  I don't know what is happening....I'm so obsessed!  So glad I'm not alone!!!!  We can be nuts together!!!


----------



## Antonia

Momtutu said:


> Oh that is beautiful! New to the thread. Have one regular Edie and two more on the way.  Hoping they release this maxi in black with gold hardware!!


Can't wait for your pics!!!!


----------



## LipglossedX

I had heard people say it before but we sure don't have to worry about the magnet not staying closed on the Edie do we?


----------



## Jeepgurl76




----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> I had heard people say it before but we sure don't have to worry about the magnet not staying closed on the Edie do we?


Yes, holy crap!  It's the strongest magnet on the planet-lol!!!!


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


>



I would love for her to do a Maxi Edie unboxing next!  I also love the fringe Edie but hoping for other colors for spring/summer.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> I would love for her to do a Maxi Edie unboxing next!  I also love the fringe Edie but hoping for other colors for spring/summer.


I was hoping to find some videos  I hate waiting for bags. I thought watching some videos would hold me off ha ha


----------



## Purselover86

Antonia said:


> Who's here for an unboxing????


----------



## Purselover86

Antonia said:


> I wasn't expecting to get this until Wednesday,  so this was an unexpected surprise!!   I'm loving the chunkier chain strap!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4998909
> View attachment 4998910


Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

I’m obsessed


----------



## nitneet

Antonia said:


> I wasn't expecting to get this until Wednesday,  so this was an unexpected surprise!!   I'm loving the chunkier chain strap!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4998909
> View attachment 4998910


such a beautiful bag! looks great on you, and I really love the color and chunky chain. I am wondering about the weight.. Is the bag heavy?


----------



## Antonia

nitneet said:


> such a beautiful bag! looks great on you, and I really love the color and chunky chain. I am wondering about the weight.. Is the bag heavy?


This bag does have some weight to it, which I was expecting.  The regular Edie might work better for you if you're worried about the weight.  I don't mind it because I love the bag so much!!


----------



## Antonia




----------



## LipglossedX

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I’m obsessed



I really hope she makes more colors/hardwares in this style! Knowing her... I'm sure she will!


----------



## LipglossedX

Anyone know if this one is Steel Grey or the darker charcoal grey they also made with gunmetal hardware? I can't tell if the photo is making it look darker or lighter...


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> Anyone know if this one is Steel Grey or the darker charcoal grey they also made with gunmetal hardware? I can't tell if the photo is making it look darker or lighter...
> 
> View attachment 4999738


This HW looks gunmetal to me, if that helps with the bag color??


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> This HW looks gunmetal to me, if that helps with the bag color??



They both have gunmetal so that's why I can't tell haha. I'm guessing it's Steel Grey but the actual photos from people seem a bit lighter?


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> They both have gunmetal so that's why I can't tell haha. I'm guessing it's Steel Grey but the actual photos from people seem a bit lighter?


Oh LOL!  I wish I could help you out!!!


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> Oh LOL!  I wish I could help you out!!!



Lol Thanks!! I know someone posted their grey with gunmetal one here and it looked lighter so I figured I'd try asking. There could be a third lighter gray/gunmetal color for all I know...


----------



## LipglossedX

Well that bag sold fast.  I'm still curious about the color though!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> This bag does have some weight to it, which I was expecting.  The regular Edie might work better for you if you're worried about the weight.  I don't mind it because I love the bag so much!!


Would you say a MAB just as heavy or not as heavy?


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Would you say a MAB just as heavy or not as heavy?


I would compare the weight to a MAB or a Mattie...it's close.  One good thing is the weight of the chain on the Maxi is not as heavy feeling as the chain on the regular Edie.  I think they must have realized that the bag was heavy enough without adding a super heavy chain to the mix...and that's a good thing!!  This bag is pretty substantial and the quality is truly amazing...worth paying full price in my opinion-I have no regrets!!


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> I would compare the weight to a MAB or a Mattie...it's close.  One good thing is the weight of the chain on the Maxi is not as heavy feeling as the chain on the regular Edie.  I think they must have realized that the bag was heavy enough without adding a super heavy chain to the mix...and that's a good thing!!  This bag is pretty substantial and the quality is truly amazing...worth paying full price in my opinion-I have no regrets!!



I think she's made the chains lighter over time in general on them. I remember when the Edie first first came out years ago I picked one up and the bag seemed super heavy. The one I just got doesn't seem too bad?

Or maybe I was just a wuss that day in the mall?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

RM customer service is annoying me  I purchased the cherrywood first. I messed up the email address when I ordered so I don’t have the order number. Then I ordered the black one. The black one just shipped but where is my cherrywood grr just ship it. They said they located my order. Maybe tomorrow it will ship


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> RM customer service is annoying me  I purchased the cherrywood first. I messed up the email address when I ordered so I don’t have the order number. Then I ordered the black one. The black one just shipped but where is my cherrywood grr just ship it. They said they located my order. Maybe tomorrow it will ship


Oh boy!!  I hope you get them at the same time so you can do a double unboxing!!!  Woo Hoo!!! I think you should wear one cross body one side, and the other cross body on the other side when you model them!!


----------



## snibor

Jeepgurl76 said:


> RM customer service is annoying me  I purchased the cherrywood first. I messed up the email address when I ordered so I don’t have the order number. Then I ordered the black one. The black one just shipped but where is my cherrywood grr just ship it. They said they located my order. Maybe tomorrow it will ship


I had issues with shipping too. I prefer buying rm not thru her site but a lot of times you have to.  Eventually rm has come thru for me. I even had a refund issue. They are slow.


----------



## Antonia

So far I have not had any issues ordering with RM and the items arrive relatively quickly once you get the shipment notice...the only thing I ordered that took a while was the perfume believe it or not!  I have not had to return anything so far.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Going   My Edie Maxi bags are delayed in shipping due to weather . I’d be so happy just to receive one lol I’m dying to feel it and try it on


----------



## LipglossedX

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Going   My Edie Maxi bags are delayed in shipping due to weather . I’d be so happy just to receive one lol I’m dying to feel it and try it on



Not fun! Things are super delayed some places I think. Can't wait to see them! You ordered black too right?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

LipglossedX said:


> Not fun! Things are super delayed some places I think. Can't wait to see them! You ordered black too right?


I know just trying to be patient but it’s tough. I did order the black one. Really wanting the carmello one too, it’s really pretty


----------



## baiken915

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Going   My Edie Maxi bags are delayed in shipping due to weather . I’d be so happy just to receive one lol I’m dying to feel it and try it on



Same here... My Feb 12th order just arrived Ontario Canada, but I live in BC....... It probably won't arrive my place until next week. I don't know why I feel like this is the most painful wait ever.


----------



## LipglossedX

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I know just trying to be patient but it’s tough. I did order the black one. Really wanting the carmello one too, it’s really pretty



They are all pretty! I really want to know what other colors she's making next.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

baiken915 said:


> Same here... My Feb 12th order just arrived Ontario Canada, but I live in BC....... It probably won't arrive my place until next week. I don't know why I feel like this is the most painful wait ever.


I feel your pain :/ I’m just so obsessed about these bags  They haven’t sold out yet which I’m so surprised. I want to order Carmello before it sells out but it probably won’t but I’m still debating. I absolutely need the denim Edie when it comes out!


----------



## baiken915

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I feel your pain :/ I’m just so obsessed about these bags  They haven’t sold out yet which I’m so surprised. I want to order Carmello before it sells out but it probably won’t but I’m still debating. I absolutely need the denim Edie when it comes out!



I think you can wait until you received your first maxi and then decide after. It's still fairly new and I don't think a lot of people know about the maxi yet, at least until today? RM just posted the coloured maxi Edie on her IG feed (not story) today:


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Going   My Edie Maxi bags are delayed in shipping due to weather . I’d be so happy just to receive one lol I’m dying to feel it and try it on


Oh no!!!  Okay...breathe....breathe...breathe....deep breaths!!    I'd be annoyed too so you're not alone!!!


----------



## LipglossedX

I want to know where the other suede fringe Edie's are at?? Surely she made more than one color!


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> I want to know where the other suede fringe Edie's are at?? Surely she made more than one color!


So far I've only seen the Military color...but I'm sure as the warmer temps come, there will be more colors.  To me, the military color is more fall.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> So far I've only seen the Military color...but I'm sure as the warmer temps come, there will be more colors.  To me, the military color is more fall.


I agree! It’s a nice color but since I ordered black and cherrywood. Need to slow my roll lol can only wear and hide so many bags


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I agree! It’s a nice color but since I ordered black and cherrywood. Need to slow my roll lol can only wear and hide so many bags


Did you say 'hide'???


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> Did you say 'hide'???


Ha ha I did. Technically I don’t have to hide them. I have the best hubby. He don’t care he says buy as many as I want! I feel guilty at times. I just don’t have enough room. A few bags stacked in a dresser drawers feels like they are hiding to me. Now I’m using the spare bedroom closet shelf :/. He promises we will work on my closet in summer. Until then they just feel like they are mistreated and hiding lol


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Ha ha I did. Technically I don’t have to hide them. I have the best hubby. He don’t care he says buy as many as I want! I feel guilty at times. I just don’t have enough room. A few bags stacked in a dresser drawers feels like they are hiding to me. Now I’m using the spare bedroom closet shelf :/. He promises we will work on my closet in summer. Until then they just feel like they are mistreated and hiding lol


Oh what a sweet hubby!!  My hubby is like that too...he has his things he likes to spend money on (cars/car stuff) and I with my pre-loved bags and pre-loved designer clothes (mostly from The Real Real).  We never question each other's purchases-lol.   I would love to turn our spare bedroom into a walk in closet for me.....some day.  When your closet is all done and the bags are carefully displayed, we would love to see it!!!


----------



## laurenrr

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Ha ha I did. Technically I don’t have to hide them. I have the best hubby. He don’t care he says buy as many as I want! I feel guilty at times. I just don’t have enough room. A few bags stacked in a dresser drawers feels like they are hiding to me. Now I’m using the spare bedroom closet shelf :/. He promises we will work on my closet in summer. Until then they just feel like they are mistreated and hiding lol


I straight up have to hide mine lol


----------



## baiken915

laurenrr said:


> I straight up have to hide mine lol



I always just say, "oh I've had this one for a long time. I just have so many bags so you don't see me wearing this one often"


----------



## Purselover86

Antonia said:


> So far I've only seen the Military color...but I'm sure as the warmer temps come, there will be more colors.  To me, the military color is more fall.


Is the Military more tan or does it have an olive/green tint? I think I am leaning towards Caramel


----------



## Purselover86

baiken915 said:


> I think you can wait until you received your first maxi and then decide after. It's still fairly new and I don't think a lot of people know about the maxi yet, at least until today? RM just posted the coloured maxi Edie on her IG feed (not story) today:



This picture is so helpful thank you


----------



## anthrosphere

My fringe Edie finally arrived.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

anthrosphere said:


> My fringe Edie finally arrived.
> 
> View attachment 5003135
> 
> 
> View attachment 5003136


It’s beautiful


----------



## Antonia

anthrosphere said:


> My fringe Edie finally arrived.
> 
> View attachment 5003135
> 
> 
> View attachment 5003136


Wowzers....this is soooo nice!!!!!  Congrats!  Thanks for posting


----------



## anthrosphere

Jeepgurl76 said:


> It’s beautiful





Antonia said:


> Wowzers....this is soooo nice!!!!!  Congrats!  Thanks for posting


Thank you, girls!! And you are welcome!


----------



## samfalstaff

laurenrr said:


> I straight up have to hide mine lol





anthrosphere said:


> My fringe Edie finally arrived.
> 
> View attachment 5003135
> 
> 
> View attachment 5003136


The hardware on this looks like aged brass or matte gold. Is that the case?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Black Maxi Edie is here and OMG    It’s everything I thought it would be and so much more!! Worth every penny in my opinion. This is one bag she didn’t skimp on. I feel like it’s really well made! My camera is picking up these weird specks. Bag is all black and beautiful


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Black Maxi Edie is here and OMG    It’s everything I thought it would be and so much more!! Worth every penny in my opinion. This is one bag she didn’t skimp on. I feel like it’s really well made! My camera is picking up these weird specks. Bag is all black and beautiful


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Black Maxi Edie is here and OMG    It’s everything I thought it would be and so much more!! Worth every penny in my opinion. This is one bag she didn’t skimp on. I feel like it’s really well made! My camera is picking up these weird specks. Bag is all black and beautiful


WOW, the black is beautiful!!!  CONGRATS!!!  I knew you were going to love this bag!!  It feels like a high end designer to me...this one is special.  I agree, she did NOT skimp on this one...that's why it's the priciest of her bags-it's all in the details.


----------



## Purselover86

anthrosphere said:


> My fringe Edie finally arrived.
> 
> View attachment 5003135
> 
> 
> View attachment 5003136


 Ohh love it


----------



## Purselover86

Antonia said:


> WOW, the black is beautiful!!!  CONGRATS!!!  I knew you were going to love this bag!!  It feels like a high end designer to me...this one is special.  I agree, she did NOT skimp on this one...that's why it's the priciest of her bags-it's all in the details.


It is $500 Cad... should I wait for a sale or just buy one


----------



## Purselover86

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Black Maxi Edie is here and OMG    It’s everything I thought it would be and so much more!! Worth every penny in my opinion. This is one bag she didn’t skimp on. I feel like it’s really well made! My camera is picking up these weird specks. Bag is all black and beautiful


Obsessed


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Sitting so pretty


----------



## LipglossedX

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Sitting so pretty



Love how puffy the chevron looks!


----------



## Purselover86

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Sitting so pretty


Do you think it is a lamb leather?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Purselover86 said:


> Do you think it is a lamb leather?


Cowhide


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> Love how puffy the chevron looks!


It could double as a pillow


----------



## baiken915

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Black Maxi Edie is here and OMG    It’s everything I thought it would be and so much more!! Worth every penny in my opinion. This is one bag she didn’t skimp on. I feel like it’s really well made! My camera is picking up these weird specks. Bag is all black and beautiful



Beautiful! Do you mind me asking about your height?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

baiken915 said:


> Beautiful! Do you mind me asking about your height?


I’m 5”2


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Cherrywood    More pics tomorrow


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Cherrywood    More pics tomorrow


OMG!!!! Woo hoo!!! YAY, Isn't it freaking awesome????


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> OMG!!!! Woo hoo!!! YAY, Isn't it freaking awesome????


I love ❤️   it


----------



## anthrosphere

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Cherrywood    More pics tomorrow


I just want to squish her! Your Maxi Edies are  beautiful!!


----------



## Purselover86

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Cowhide


Thank you!!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Wo


anthrosphere said:


> I just want to squish her! Your Maxi Edies are  beautiful!!


Thank you! Would love to see some mod shots of your fringe Edie  That fringe is calling me he he!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Edie Maxi


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Edie Maxi


Great photo's Carrie!!  Now lets see you modeling it (even though you're wearing your black MAB today)!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> Great photo's Carrie!!  Now lets see you modeling it (even though you're wearing your black MAB today)!!


Ok! Will do


----------



## Jeepgurl76

MOD pics


----------



## anthrosphere

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Thank you! Would love to see some mod shots of your fringe Edie  That fringe is calling me he he!


Here you go. Hopefully they work! I am terrible with these kinds of pictures.


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> MOD pics


I love it Carrie....you and Cherrywood look great together!!    BTW, love your jean jacket!


----------



## Antonia

anthrosphere said:


> Here you go. Hopefully they work! I am terrible with these kinds of pictures.
> 
> View attachment 5006155
> 
> 
> View attachment 5006156
> 
> 
> View attachment 5006157
> 
> 
> View attachment 5006158


OMG, I'm so obsessed with this bag now...it's so boho chic!!  You look great!!


----------



## Antonia

@anthrosphere , I meant to ask you does the fringe add a lot of weight to the bag??


----------



## anthrosphere

Antonia said:


> OMG, I'm so obsessed with this bag now...it's so boho chic!!  You look great!!


Thank you!



Antonia said:


> @anthrosphere , I meant to ask you does the fringe add a lot of weight to the bag??


Not at all. When the bag is empty, it feels super lightweight. I believe it might be the chains that add some weight to it, since I can feel the strap dig into my shoulders when my bag is full.


----------



## Antonia

anthrosphere said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Not at all. When the bag is empty, it feels super lightweight. I believe it might be the chains that add some weight to it, since I can feel the strap dig into my shoulders when my bag is full.


Oh ok, thanks for letting me know.  We might be bag twins in the very near future!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> I love it Carrie....you and Cherrywood look great together!!    BTW, love your jean jacket!


Thank you


----------



## Jeepgurl76

anthrosphere said:


> Here you go. Hopefully they work! I am terrible with these kinds of pictures.
> 
> View attachment 5006155
> 
> 
> View attachment 5006156
> 
> 
> View attachment 5006157
> 
> 
> View attachment 5006158


Thank you so much!! Pics looks great and bag is stunning on you! I might need this bag he he. Love the fringe on it!


----------



## LipglossedX

anthrosphere said:


> Here you go. Hopefully they work! I am terrible with these kinds of pictures.
> 
> View attachment 5006155
> 
> 
> View attachment 5006156
> 
> 
> View attachment 5006157
> 
> 
> View attachment 5006158



I love the fringe!!!  I am holding out waiting to see what colors she releases next but really want the smaller fringe one!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

I bought this little bag off Depop and I really didn’t research it lol. Saw cute bag and color! Thought it was a bit bigger. I’m keeping it and it’s a nice little bag go out in. Yes, need to clean my mirror ha ha sorry!


----------



## LipglossedX

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I bought this little bag off Depop and I really didn’t research it lol. Saw cute bag and color! Thought it was a bit bigger. I’m keeping it and it’s a nice little bag go out in. Yes, need to clean my mirror ha ha sorry!



It's cute!! I am wondering how much that size can fit though? I think some of them don't have the middle divider now?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

LipglossedX said:


> It's cute!! I am wondering how much that size can fit though? I think some of them don't have the middle divider now?


Thank you! I’ll post a pic of what I can fit in there


----------



## LipglossedX

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I bought this little bag off Depop and I really didn’t research it lol. Saw cute bag and color! Thought it was a bit bigger. I’m keeping it and it’s a nice little bag go out in. Yes, need to clean my mirror ha ha sorry!



And thanks for all your mod shots!... I am 5'3" so I think we are similar heights.


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I bought this little bag off Depop and I really didn’t research it lol. Saw cute bag and color! Thought it was a bit bigger. I’m keeping it and it’s a nice little bag go out in. Yes, need to clean my mirror ha ha sorry!


I love this color!!  So, is this the smaller one or the regular sized one (like my other cherrywood that I sold??)


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> I love this color!!  So, is this the smaller one or the regular sized one (like my other cherrywood that I sold??)



This pink one is the smaller crossbody size.


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> This pink one is the smaller crossbody size.


Oh ok...I was confused with the center zipped compartment because I didn't think the smaller one had that.  I prefer not to have it.


----------



## Antonia

@anthrosphere , I have one more question...does yours come with a centered zip compartment or did she do away with that now?  My regular Edie flap that I sold on TRR had the centered compartment but my new Maxi Edie does not have that.  Just curious!!


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> Oh ok...I was confused with the center zipped compartment because I didn't think the smaller one had that.  I prefer not to have it.



It seems like some do and some don't for the small crossbody size (I just looked on the website). Interesting...


----------



## anthrosphere

Antonia said:


> @anthrosphere , I have one more question...does yours come with a centered zip compartment or did she do away with that now?  My regular Edie flap that I sold on TRR had the centered compartment but my new Maxi Edie does not have that.  Just curious!!


I will let you know when I am back home in a couple hours.


----------



## Antonia

anthrosphere said:


> I will let you know when I am back home in a couple hours.


Ok, thank you so much!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Small Edie Crossbody in Fig
For reference my LV toiletry is the 15
5.9 x 3.9 x 1.6 inches 
(length x Height x Width)

In a very small bag this is what I usually carry with me. My little LV cotton pouch is my ear buds. RM bag even when packed is just right there. It’s not over stuffed. I have a iPhone max plus and it won’t fit in the bag after packed but fits in the pocket nicely on back of the bag. The bag is so nice and smooshy but just enough structure. Could not use this for a everyday bag.


----------



## LipglossedX

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Small Edie Crossbody in Fig
> For reference my LV toiletry is the 15
> 5.9 x 3.9 x 1.6 inches
> (length x Height x Width)
> 
> In a very small bag this is what I usually carry with me. My little LV cotton pouch is my ear buds. RM bag even when packed is just right there. It’s not over stuffed. I have a iPhone max plus and it won’t fit in the bag after packed but fits in the pocket nicely on back of the bag. The bag is so nice and smooshy but just enough structure. Could not use this for a everyday bag.



Thank you! Very helpful. Looks like it fits just enough for me to get one sometime but not an everyday for me either.


----------



## anthrosphere

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Small Edie Crossbody in Fig
> For reference my LV toiletry is the 15
> 5.9 x 3.9 x 1.6 inches
> (length x Height x Width)
> 
> In a very small bag this is what I usually carry with me. My little LV cotton pouch is my ear buds. RM bag even when packed is just right there. It’s not over stuffed. I have a iPhone max plus and it won’t fit in the bag after packed but fits in the pocket nicely on back of the bag. The bag is so nice and smooshy but just enough structure. Could not use this for a everyday bag.


Gorgeous!



Antonia said:


> Ok, thank you so much!!


Heya! Sorry for the wait. I checked and yes, my bag does have the center pocket.


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Small Edie Crossbody in Fig
> For reference my LV toiletry is the 15
> 5.9 x 3.9 x 1.6 inches
> (length x Height x Width)
> 
> In a very small bag this is what I usually carry with me. My little LV cotton pouch is my ear buds. RM bag even when packed is just right there. It’s not over stuffed. I have a iPhone max plus and it won’t fit in the bag after packed but fits in the pocket nicely on back of the bag. The bag is so nice and smooshy but just enough structure. Could not use this for a everyday bag.


I'm loving all of your Louis Vuitton SLGs


anthrosphere said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> Heya! Sorry for the wait. I checked and yes, my bag does have the center pocket.


Thank you for showing me!!


----------



## dolali

OMG! I am so impressed with these Edie bags! I need one in my life! The maxi in black with silver HW is calling my name. Thank you all for posting all your gorgeous Edie bags. I'm mainly a "lurker" on this forum (although I have a few RM bags and post here infrequently). I appreciate the friendliness and helpfulness of you all! You are such a supportive group of women


----------



## LipglossedX

dolali said:


> OMG! I am so impressed with these Edie bags! I need one in my life! The maxi in black with silver HW is calling my name. Thank you all for posting all your gorgeous Edie bags. I'm mainly a "lurker" on this forum (although I have a few RM bags and post here infrequently). I appreciate the friendliness and helpfulness of you all! You are such a supportive group of women



The Edies are super pretty and please share all the RM bag photos you want here! We want to see all the bags!


----------



## Antonia

Rebecca is going to do a comparison of the Edie vs. Maxi Edie


----------



## Purselover86

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Small Edie Crossbody in Fig
> For reference my LV toiletry is the 15
> 5.9 x 3.9 x 1.6 inches
> (length x Height x Width)
> 
> In a very small bag this is what I usually carry with me. My little LV cotton pouch is my ear buds. RM bag even when packed is just right there. It’s not over stuffed. I have a iPhone max plus and it won’t fit in the bag after packed but fits in the pocket nicely on back of the bag. The bag is so nice and smooshy but just enough structure. Could not use this for a everyday bag.


Love the colour


----------



## Purselover86

Antonia said:


> Rebecca is going to do a comparison of the Edie vs. Maxi Edie
> View attachment 5007333


Waiting for this!


----------



## Antonia

Purselover86 said:


> Waiting for this!


Me too!!  Patiently!!


----------



## baiken915

OMG after 3 weeks wait my Maxi is finally here! It's gorgeous!


----------



## Purselover86

baiken915 said:


> OMG after 3 weeks wait my Maxi is finally here! It's gorgeous!
> 
> View attachment 5010236
> View attachment 5010237


Stunning!! Love the colour you chose


----------



## Jeepgurl76

baiken915 said:


> OMG after 3 weeks wait my Maxi is finally here! It's gorgeous!
> 
> View attachment 5010236
> View attachment 5010237


OMG it’s beautiful   I want this color too! I just love these bags.


----------



## Antonia

baiken915 said:


> OMG after 3 weeks wait my Maxi is finally here! It's gorgeous!
> 
> View attachment 5010236
> View attachment 5010237


It's beautiful!!!!  Congrats!!


----------



## baiken915

Posting some mod shots. I'm 5'1, size US 6. Wearing the Maxi as a shoulder bag works but as a crossbody it's a bit too big.


----------



## Antonia

baiken915 said:


> Posting some mod shots. I'm 5'1, size US 6. Wearing the Maxi as a shoulder bag works but as a crossbody it's a big too big.
> 
> View attachment 5010252
> View attachment 5010253
> View attachment 5010254


Yes, looks much better as a shoulder bag on you!  I love it!!


----------



## LipglossedX

baiken915 said:


> Posting some mod shots. I'm 5'1, size US 6. Wearing the Maxi as a shoulder bag works but as a crossbody it's a big too big.
> 
> View attachment 5010252
> View attachment 5010253
> View attachment 5010254



This looks great on you!!


----------



## snibor

baiken915 said:


> Posting some mod shots. I'm 5'1, size US 6. Wearing the Maxi as a shoulder bag works but as a crossbody it's a bit too big.
> 
> View attachment 5010252
> View attachment 5010253
> View attachment 5010254


Gorgeous bag!


----------



## Egel

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Small Edie Crossbody in Fig
> For reference my LV toiletry is the 15
> 5.9 x 3.9 x 1.6 inches
> (length x Height x Width)
> 
> In a very small bag this is what I usually carry with me. My little LV cotton pouch is my ear buds. RM bag even when packed is just right there. It’s not over stuffed. I have a iPhone max plus and it won’t fit in the bag after packed but fits in the pocket nicely on back of the bag. The bag is so nice and smooshy but just enough structure. Could not use this for a everyday bag.


I love this color. My first love was grey and this was my second one. Untill then I've only bought black bags. Added a couple of other colored bags but this is still my favorite.


----------



## 250gilly

So annoyed! I bit the bullet and purchased the Edie Maxi in Caramel from RM website. Still waiting for it to be dispatched for international shipping and then today just got an email with a Presale code for 40% off!! Should I re-buy and try sell one on eBay (as not available in Aus stores yet) of just walk away happy that my full price bag will be here soon (ish)?? I would get it in another colour but I already have original Edie in black.


----------



## LipglossedX

250gilly said:


> So annoyed! I bit the bullet and purchased the Edie Maxi in Caramel from RM website. Still waiting for it to be dispatched for international shipping and then today just got an email with a Presale code for 40% off!! Should I re-buy and try sell one on eBay (as not available in Aus stores yet) of just walk away happy that my full price bag will be here soon (ish)?? I would get it in another colour but I already have original Edie in black.



I think we discovered on another thread that this sale doesn't include the Edie Maxi unfortunately.  I haven't checked myself though.


----------



## Antonia

250gilly said:


> So annoyed! I bit the bullet and purchased the Edie Maxi in Caramel from RM website. Still waiting for it to be dispatched for international shipping and then today just got an email with a Presale code for 40% off!! Should I re-buy and try sell one on eBay (as not available in Aus stores yet) of just walk away happy that my full price bag will be here soon (ish)?? I would get it in another colour but I already have original Edie in black.


The Maxi Edie is too new to be included in that sale...this bag was only released last month during NY fashion week!


----------



## 250gilly

Antonia said:


> The Maxi Edie is too new to be included in that sale...this bag was only released last month during NY fashion week!


I thought so too. But I popped it in my cart and proceeded to almost checkout and it took off the 40% discount. Maybe it’s a glitch and I better buy!!


----------



## 250gilly

LipglossedX said:


> I think we discovered on another thread that this sale doesn't include the Edie Maxi unfortunately.  I haven't checked myself though.


Definitely is working for me. I made it to the payment section and it was 40% off. SUNNY40 code.


----------



## Antonia

250gilly said:


> Definitely is working for me. I made it to the payment section and it was 40% off. SUNNY40 code.


Holy smokes!!   I can't believe it's on sale already!!   Well, I'm getting another bag then!!!


----------



## LipglossedX

250gilly said:


> Definitely is working for me. I made it to the payment section and it was 40% off. SUNNY40 code.



Nice! I think it's worth re-ordering for 40% off! (and maybe you can cancel the first order after?)


----------



## Antonia

I just ordered the fringe Edie flap in black with Gold HW!!  Now @anthrosphere and I will be twinning!!   I also used Klarna for 4 interest free payments spaced 2 weeks apart.  Love that feature!!


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> I just ordered the fringe Edie flap in black with Gold HW!!  Now @anthrosphere and I will be twinning!!   I also used Klarna for 4 interest free payments spaced 2 weeks apart.  Love that feature!!



Yay can't wait to see that one! I love the fringe on it!!


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> Yay can't wait to see that one! I love the fringe on it!!


Me too, I loved it when I saw it the first time online but then when I saw Anthrosphere wearing it a few pages back, she looked AMAZING and I knew I had to have it!


----------



## 250gilly

LipglossedX said:


> Nice! I think it's worth re-ordering for 40% off! (and maybe you can cancel the first order after?)


Unfortunately I cant cancel it and if I chose to return the full price bag I am up for postage from Australia and any customs etc. Rebuying and seeking on eBay was my only thought, but I’m not keen on selling anything around the $500 mark as I am so ware of being scammed.


----------



## LipglossedX

250gilly said:


> Unfortunately I cant cancel it and if I chose to return the full price bag I am up for postage from Australia and any customs etc. Rebuying and seeking on eBay was my only thought, but I’m not keen on selling anything around the $500 mark as I am so ware of being scammed.



Aw sorry - that does make it more complicated.  If there's no way to cancel then maybe it is just best to enjoy the bag and hopefully you really love it!!


----------



## LipglossedX

250gilly said:


> Unfortunately I cant cancel it and if I chose to return the full price bag I am up for postage from Australia and any customs etc. Rebuying and seeking on eBay was my only thought, but I’m not keen on selling anything around the $500 mark as I am so ware of being scammed.



Ohh... just a thought: if you just ordered within the past couple days try calling them and seeing if you can get a price adjustment. Tell them you would have re-ordered for the sales price if you were in the US but are in Australia so returning is more complicated. It may or may not work, but worth a try!!


----------



## 250gilly

LipglossedX said:


> Ohh... just a thought: if you just ordered within the past couple days try calling them and seeing if you can get a price adjustment. Tell them you would have re-ordered for the sales price if you were in the US but are in Australia so returning is more complicated. It may or may not work, but worth a try!!


Thanks. Ill try reach out to customer service.


----------



## Antonia

250gilly said:


> Thanks. Ill try reach out to customer service.


Good luck...I will say this, even if you end up paying full price it's one of those bags that's worth it. It feels expensive, lol!


----------



## anthrosphere

Antonia said:


> I just ordered the fringe Edie flap in black with Gold HW!!  Now @anthrosphere and I will be twinning!!   I also used Klarna for 4 interest free payments spaced 2 weeks apart.  Love that feature!!


Yay! You are going to love it!! Can't wait to see your pictures.


----------



## Antonia

anthrosphere said:


> Yay! You are going to love it!! Can't wait to see your pictures.


Thank you @anthrosphere !!


----------



## 250gilly

Antonia said:


> Good luck...I will say this, even if you end up paying full price it's one of those bags that's worth it. It feels expensive, lol!


Thanks so much. I can’t wait for it to arrive.


----------



## dolali

Edie Maxi in Denim is now on the RM website  (not eligible for promotion )









						Edie Maxi Shoulder Bag
					

The newest Edie to join the club is the most spacious of them all. Crafted from washed denim and accented with striking antique silver hardware, this beauty boasts a pull-through chain shoulder strap for multiple styling options and a back slip pocket for easy access to your phone. Versatile and...




					www.rebeccaminkoff.com
				




I am seriously considering it although I think 300.00 + tax for a denim bag is a bit much, but.... hey.... life is short, buy the bag, eat the cake, drink the wine..... right? Right?


----------



## Antonia

dolali said:


> Edie Maxi in Denim is now on the RM website  (not eligible for promotion )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edie Maxi Shoulder Bag
> 
> 
> The newest Edie to join the club is the most spacious of them all. Crafted from washed denim and accented with striking antique silver hardware, this beauty boasts a pull-through chain shoulder strap for multiple styling options and a back slip pocket for easy access to your phone. Versatile and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rebeccaminkoff.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am seriously considering it although I think 300.00 + tax for a denim bag is a bit much, but.... hey.... life is short, buy the bag, eat the cake, drink the wine..... right? Right?


Yes, yes and yes!!  Does the code work on it?  I kind of doubt it but could be worth a shot??


----------



## Antonia

BTW, I got an email notification that my fringe Edie shipped!!


----------



## dolali

Antonia said:


> Yes, yes and yes!!  Does the code work on it?  I kind of doubt it but could be worth a shot??



Code did not work. But no tax so I considered it a WIN! LOL. 

This beauty should be on its way to me... hopefully shortly! CAN NOT WAIT!


----------



## Antonia

dolali said:


> Code did not work. But no tax so I considered it a WIN! LOL.
> 
> This beauty should be on its way to me... hopefully shortly! CAN NOT WAIT!



YAY!!    I can't wait for your reveal!!!


----------



## dolali

Antonia said:


> BTW, I got an email notification that my fringe Edie shipped!!



Awesome! I love your style, so I am looking forward to seeing how you style this Edie!


----------



## Antonia

dolali said:


> Awesome! I love your style, so I am looking forward to seeing how you style this Edie!


Awww thanks!! I find the fringe one is very 'boho'...so I have to make sure what I'm wearing ''goes" with the bag...so I can't be wearing a pant suit or anything like that-lol!  I have some cute spring dresses it'll look great with!


----------



## 250gilly

baiken915 said:


> OMG after 3 weeks wait my Maxi is finally here! It's gorgeous!
> 
> View attachment 5010236
> View attachment 5010237


Beautiful. This is exactly what I have ordered and already own the Edie in black. Great for a size comparison. Thanks.


----------



## 250gilly

Antonia said:


> Rebecca is going to do a comparison of the Edie vs. Maxi Edie
> View attachment 5007333


Has this occurred? Not sure if I’ve missed it?


----------



## Antonia

250gilly said:


> Has this occurred? Not sure if I’ve missed it?


I have not see the video yet...I'm sure she would post a link on Instagram.  I'm patiently waiting-lol!


----------



## snibor

dolali said:


> Edie Maxi in Denim is now on the RM website  (not eligible for promotion )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edie Maxi Shoulder Bag
> 
> 
> The newest Edie to join the club is the most spacious of them all. Crafted from washed denim and accented with striking antique silver hardware, this beauty boasts a pull-through chain shoulder strap for multiple styling options and a back slip pocket for easy access to your phone. Versatile and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rebeccaminkoff.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am seriously considering it although I think 300.00 + tax for a denim bag is a bit much, but.... hey.... life is short, buy the bag, eat the cake, drink the wine..... right? Right?


Think of it as a bargain compared to the Chanel denim bags.


----------



## Antonia

snibor said:


> Think of it as a bargain compared to the Chanel denim bags.


I can't get over how expensive the Chanel ones are!  No thank you Chanel!


----------



## dolali

snibor said:


> Think of it as a bargain compared to the Chanel denim bags.



Ha! Good thing I don't like Chanel. I have seeing them in person, and try a few, but for some reason they are not for me. I know these Edies are sort of similar looking, but for some reason this Edie makes my heart skip a beat.


----------



## Antonia

dolali said:


> Ha! Good thing I don't like Chanel. I have seeing them in person, and try a few, but for some reason they are not for me. I know these Edies are sort of similar looking, but for some reason this Edie makes my heart skip a beat.


Yes I agree!!  Especially the Maxi (for me)...I've had a small Gucci marmont bag once that I bought from Nordstrom during that initial craze about that bag (sold it a long time ago) and aside from the Gucci having a suede like interior...the leathers are EXACTLY the same...no difference!  So I compare it to the leather on the Gucci Marmont!!  Very luxe indeed!


----------



## Purselover86

Antonia said:


> Yes I agree!!  Especially the Maxi (for me)...I've had a small Gucci marmont bag once that I bought from Nordstrom during that initial craze about that bag (sold it a long time ago) and aside from the Gucci having a suede like interior...the leathers are EXACTLY the same...no difference!  So I compare it to the leather on the Gucci Marmont!!  Very luxe indeed!


That’s amazing!! Never had a Marmont bag but that is really cool to know!


----------



## 250gilly

Antonia said:


> I have not see the video yet...I'm sure she would post a link on Instagram.  I'm patiently waiting-lol!


Thanks. She is certainly taking her time posting it then lol. I’ll keep an eye out.


----------



## Purselover86

Its a Birthday gift (My Birthday is in May) but got it during the sale!! Woohoo


----------



## 250gilly

Purselover86 said:


> Its a Birthday gift (My Birthday is in May) but got it during the sale!! Woohoo


Woohoo. Congrats. It was a great sale price. Mine arrives  soon - unfortunately paid full price before the sale.


----------



## Egel

I love the RM take on Chanel. Same look minus flashy logo and me being worried that I would be wearing a gorgous "please mug me" sign. 

I think I'm just to afraid of wearing premier designers. Although I do know that that is fuelled by my lifestyle and neighbourhood. 

I adore bags, everybody loves great quality but I can't justify forking over multiple paychecks for a bag. A bag that will never look in place in the places where I would wear it. Unless I win the lottery off course


----------



## Antonia

Purselover86 said:


> Its a Birthday gift (My Birthday is in May) but got it during the sale!! Woohoo


Congrats!   You will love it!!!!


----------



## Purselover86

250gilly said:


> Woohoo. Congrats. It was a great sale price. Mine arrives  soon - unfortunately paid full price before the sale.


 I hope they can adjust it for you!


----------



## Purselover86

Antonia said:


> Congrats!   You will love it!!!!


I’m excited!


----------



## 250gilly

Unfortunately they responded with No.


Purselover86 said:


> I hope they can adjust it for you!
> [/QUOT





Purselover86 said:


> I hope they can adjust it for you!


Unfortunately they responded with a NO. Oh well.


----------



## LipglossedX

250gilly said:


> Unfortunately they responded with No.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately they responded with a NO. Oh well.



That's a bummer but I hope you really love the bag! They look really nice!


----------



## Egel

250gilly said:


> Unfortunately they responded with No.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately they responded with a NO. Oh well.


That is such a shame. But in the end most of us forget how much we actually paid for a bag, and only see how gorgeous it is. And in any case, it's always better than skippers remorse.


----------



## Purselover86

250gilly said:


> Unfortunately they responded with No.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately they responded with a NO. Oh well.


 I am sorry to hear that but glad you will get your bag. The one I just ordered is now out of stock and I’m happy I was able to order it when I did!


----------



## rowy65

the denim Maxi is finally in and on its way to me!!!


----------



## rowy65

contemplating this and FYI, only the black denim Edie is left on website


----------



## dolali

Just received my Edie Maxi in Denim! It is a gorgeous bag! However, I have not committed yet - as you can see from some of the packaging still on. I think it may a bit big for me ??? BUT... OMG.... I can't stop looking at it... it's gorgeous! What to do??


----------



## LipglossedX

dolali said:


> Just received my Edie Maxi in Denim! It is a gorgeous bag! However, I have not committed yet - as you can see from some of the packaging still on. I think it may a bit big for me ??? BUT... OMG.... I can't stop looking at it... it's gorgeous! What to do??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5023957
> View attachment 5023958



It's beautiful! They are bigger though so better for you to really love it. Maybe just give it a few days to decide and wear it at home?


----------



## dolali

LipglossedX said:


> It's beautiful! They are bigger though so better for you to really love it. Maybe just give it a few days to decide and wear it at home?



Yes, thank you!

I think I have 30 days to return so I will wear it at home for a few days and decide... its a such beauty though!


----------



## LipglossedX

dolali said:


> Yes, thank you!
> 
> I think I have 30 days to return so I will wear it at home for a few days and decide... its a such beauty though!




I am also not sure if Maxi would be too big on me or not so I understand the dilemma! lol


----------



## 250gilly

Egel said:


> That is such a shame. But in the end most of us forget how much we actually paid for a bag, and only see how gorgeous it is. And in any case, it's always better than skippers remorse.


So true. I’m eagerly awaiting its arrival.


----------



## Antonia

dolali said:


> Just received my Edie Maxi in Denim! It is a gorgeous bag! However, I have not committed yet - as you can see from some of the packaging still on. I think it may a bit big for me ??? BUT... OMG.... I can't stop looking at it... it's gorgeous! What to do??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5023957
> View attachment 5023958


WOW, this is gergeous and I actually love the brushed silver HW!!  The leather ones have more structure but I'm sure this one is more pliable once you take the stuffing out and put your things in it.  Maybe just try doing that around your house to see before taking the wrapping off??


----------



## Egel

dolali said:


> Yes, thank you!
> 
> I think I have 30 days to return so I will wear it at home for a few days and decide... its a such beauty though!


How are you in other cases than bags? Do things grow on you or do you mostly instantly fall in love with things? Do you have other bags (big, denim, shoulder, crossbody ect) like this? Are you prone to skippers remorse? You think it's gorgous, but can you also define what is off with it? Would you wear it more in a smaller size? 

I love oversized Edie. Could easilly wear it as a travel bag. But it conpletely overwhelmes my frame. I love the bag and can make it work, or just accept that oversized Edie doesn't look good on me. Still on the fence.

There is no right or wrong here, but sometimes it helps to look at the bigger (pun intended) picture, instead of only looking at the bag itself. I know I'm not helping as I say that I love your bag too. But these bags are not dirt cheap and I don't get that overwhelming "I love this bag and that is all that matters" vibe from you.


----------



## dolali

Egel said:


> How are you in other cases than bags? Do things grow on you or do you mostly instantly fall in love with things? Do you have other bags (big, denim, shoulder, crossbody ect) like this? Are you prone to skippers remorse? You think it's gorgous, but can you also define what is off with it? Would you wear it more in a smaller size?
> 
> I love oversized Edie. Could easilly wear it as a travel bag. But it conpletely overwhelmes my frame. I love the bag and can make it work, or just accept that oversized Edie doesn't look good on me. Still on the fence.
> 
> There is no right or wrong here, but sometimes it helps to look at the bigger (pun intended) picture, instead of only looking at the bag itself. I know I'm not helping as I say that I love your bag too. But these bags are not dirt cheap and I don't get that overwhelming "I love this bag and that is all that matters" vibe from you.


Thank you for your thoughtful response! I am weird cause one minute I am in complete love, and next I think I need to return. I do fall in and out of love with all my bags! I have several that I don't wear for a while and then fall in love all over again and can't put down (like my Chloe Marcie right at the moment). That is why I seldom sell cause I know I will wear them at some point again.

I like big bags but since my retirement in 2019, and then the pandemic, I don't need to carry much. This is my first denim bag, no other denim bags big or small at the moment!

I never heard of "skippers remorse" but I do think I may suffer from it 

You gave me some good points to think about!  Thank you


----------



## dolali

Antonia said:


> WOW, this is gergeous and I actually love the brushed silver HW!!  The leather ones have more structure but I'm sure this one is more pliable once you take the stuffing out and put your things in it.  Maybe just try doing that around your house to see before taking the wrapping off??


Thank you! yes, I love the brushed silver HW! I will take it on a few trips around the house with my things in it before deciding. 

I don't want to regret returning it. (Is that crazy? LOL)


----------



## Antonia

I checked my shipping status of my fringe Edie and it showed delivered!  It always comes early...wasn't supposed to arrive until Thursday.  Woo hoo!!


----------



## dolali

Antonia said:


> I checked my shipping status of my fringe Edie and it showed delivered!  It always comes early...wasn't supposed to arrive until Thursday.  Woo hoo!!



Cant wait to see your pictures!


----------



## Purselover86

Antonia said:


> I checked my shipping status of my fringe Edie and it showed delivered!  It always comes early...wasn't supposed to arrive until Thursday.  Woo hoo!!


Excited for photos!


----------



## Antonia

dolali said:


> Cant wait to see your pictures!


 I will be home around 5:00 EST so I'll try to post before 6:00


Purselover86 said:


> Excited for photos!


 Me too!!


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> WOW, this is gergeous and I actually love the brushed silver HW!!  The leather ones have more structure but I'm sure this one is more pliable once you take the stuffing out and put your things in it.  Maybe just try doing that around your house to see before taking the wrapping off??



Hoping she does more with brushed silver hardware!!


----------



## Egel

dolali said:


> Thank you for your thoughtful response! I am weird cause one minute I am in complete love, and next I think I need to return. I do fall in and out of love with all my bags! I have several that I don't wear for a while and then fall in love all over again and can't put down (like my Chloe Marcie right at the moment). That is why I seldom sell cause I know I will wear them at some point again.
> 
> I like big bags but since my retirement in 2019, and then the pandemic, I don't need to carry much. This is my first denim bag, no other denim bags big or small at the moment!
> 
> I never heard of "skippers remorse" but I do think I may suffer from it
> 
> You gave me some good points to think about!  Thank you


I found that RM Edie looked too much like Kurt Geiger Soho. I loved the bag but made my mind and send it back. On the first day out the Soho was so fragile, that it already had a scuff. Amazing soft and pillowy bag, terrible quality. If I knew that a week earlier, I wouldn't have send back Edie. Then I had regrets for about a year untill I just caved and bought Edie again. Skippers remorse is a thing. I never regret anything if I trust my gut. If I reason my way out of a bag I always regret it.

If you weren't a bag enthousiast you weren't posting here. So I guess that you know your own taste quite well. What in this bag attract you in the first place? If you fall in and out of love with bags, maybe that helps?

Arn't you only think about returning it because you still can? Sometimes when I return something I can also see other items I can still return. I might be over the moon with said item and it might already be in use, but just a mention of the return window still being open makes me second guess myself beyond believe. Maybe that's a thing for you too?


----------



## Antonia

Here is my fringe Edie!   It's a keeper,  I love it!!   Sorry my pictures aren't the best but I will definitely post more pics soon with the right outfit!!  The Edie bags just feel so luxurious!!!


----------



## anthrosphere

Antonia said:


> Here is my fringe Edie!   It's a keeper,  I love it!!   Sorry my pictures aren't the best but I will definitely post more pics soon with the right outfit!!  The Edie bags just feel so luxurious!!!


Beautiful! The leather is just so squishy and delicious! So thrilled you love it! Can't wait to see more pics from ya!


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> Here is my fringe Edie!   It's a keeper,  I love it!!   Sorry my pictures aren't the best but I will definitely post more pics soon with the right outfit!!  The Edie bags just feel so luxurious!!!
> View attachment 5024786
> View attachment 5024788



 I love it!!!


----------



## Antonia

anthrosphere said:


> Beautiful! The leather is just so squishy and delicious! So thrilled you love it! Can't wait to see more pics from ya!


Thank you @anthrosphere !!    Yes, the leather is so amazing on these bags! I have to have a nice boho outfit on like you did in your pics.  I was wearing a suit jacket today and it just didn't look 'right' if you know what I mean! LOL!  I can't wait to wear it!


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> I love it!!!


Thank you @LipglossedX !!!


----------



## dolali

Antonia said:


> Here is my fringe Edie!   It's a keeper,  I love it!!   Sorry my pictures aren't the best but I will definitely post more pics soon with the right outfit!!  The Edie bags just feel so luxurious!!!
> View attachment 5024786
> View attachment 5024788



This is so cool, edgy and pretty!!! Is this size the Edie Flap?


----------



## Antonia

dolali said:


> This is so cool, edgy and pretty!!! Is this size the Edie Flap?


Yes, this is the regular flap size (I guess we should say MED size)!


----------



## dolali

Egel said:


> I found that RM Edie looked too much like Kurt Geiger Soho. I loved the bag but made my mind and send it back. On the first day out the Soho was so fragile, that it already had a scuff. Amazing soft and pillowy bag, terrible quality. If I knew that a week earlier, I wouldn't have send back Edie. Then I had regrets for about a year untill I just caved and bought Edie again. Skippers remorse is a thing. I never regret anything if I trust my gut. If I reason my way out of a bag I always regret it.
> 
> If you weren't a bag enthousiast you weren't posting here. So I guess that you know your own taste quite well. What in this bag attract you in the first place? If you fall in and out of love with bags, maybe that helps?
> 
> Arn't you only think about returning it because you still can? Sometimes when I return something I can also see other items I can still return. I might be over the moon with said item and it might already be in use, but just a mention of the return window still being open makes me second guess myself beyond believe. Maybe that's a thing for you too?



What Edie did you get?

You are making great points. Great food for thought! 

yeah, the fact that I can return it maybe makes me wonder if I should! LOL. What attracted me when I saw the bag on website, and then in person was that is very cool looking, different form any other bags I have, edgy, light, comfortable to wear... and great color HW! I'm not only a bag enthusiast, but I am a bag-obsessed person. Not sure why. Sometimes I think it is ridiculous the amount of time I spent looking at bags and the $ I have spent through the years 

I am not familiar with Kurt Geiger Soho. I will google it. Hope it does not start another obsession


----------



## dolali

Antonia said:


> Yes, this is the regular flap size (I guess we should say MED size)!



I think I need to try this size! I would love to find an Edie Flap in denim.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> Here is my fringe Edie!   It's a keeper,  I love it!!   Sorry my pictures aren't the best but I will definitely post more pics soon with the right outfit!!  The Edie bags just feel so luxurious!!!
> View attachment 5024786
> View attachment 5024788


OMG    All these beautiful Edie bags got me like I want and need ha ha. Realistically how many do I need hmm. Maybe one or two more


----------



## snibor

RM video on size comparison.  https://www.youtube.com/c/RebeccaMi...itct=CBIQ8JMBGAEiEwit3Kz6o7jvAhUMycEKHWIND2Y=


----------



## Purselover86

snibor said:


> RM video on size comparison.  https://www.youtube.com/c/RebeccaMinkoff/videos?disable_polymer=true&itct=CBIQ8JMBGAEiEwit3Kz6o7jvAhUMycEKHWIND2Y=


Yes thank you the video is finally up excited to watch!!!


----------



## snibor

Purselover86 said:


> Yes thank you the video is finally up excited to watch!!!


Not much to it.


----------



## LipglossedX

snibor said:


> Not much to it.



Yeah she really didn't compare them much aside from showing them next to each other lol


----------



## Purselover86

LipglossedX said:


> Yeah she really didn't compare them much aside from showing them next to each other lol


I was hoping she showed the inside and what can fit


----------



## LipglossedX

Purselover86 said:


> I was hoping she showed the inside and what can fit



Not really... just said it can fit a lot?


----------



## Antonia

Yea, wish she did a slightly more in-depth on the Maxi rather than including the new 1/2 moon shape bag in with that video.


----------



## Purselover86

Antonia said:


> Yea, wish she did a slightly more in-depth on the Maxi rather than including the new 1/2 moon shape bag in with that video.


Next time you have a chance, can you show what can fit thank you!!


----------



## Antonia

Purselover86 said:


> Next time you have a chance, can you show what can fit thank you!!


Sure...I'll try to do this tomorrow.  I just saw this msg and I'm too tired to do anything-lol!


----------



## 250gilly

I just watched the latest YouTube video from RM and she shows the Edie Maxi and compares to regular Edie,  but says it comes in 3 colours - no mention of the caramel and its now gone from the website - sold out and not coming back?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

250gilly said:


> I just watched the latest YouTube video from RM and she shows the Edie Maxi and compares to regular Edie,  but says it comes in 3 colours - no mention of the caramel and its now gone from the website - sold out and not coming back?


Well guess it saves me from buying it! Ugh so many times almost pulled the trigger on that one. So pretty but was waiting to see what other colors she was going to release. Can’t believe it’s gone already! No idea if these bags will be restocked. That’s why it’s making me nervous . There is a couple I’m eyeing.


----------



## LipglossedX

250gilly said:


> I just watched the latest YouTube video from RM and she shows the Edie Maxi and compares to regular Edie,  but says it comes in 3 colours - no mention of the caramel and its now gone from the website - sold out and not coming back?



They will most likely restock those... the website doesn't show things that are just out of stock, which is kind of confusing if you're waiting for it and don't know what is coming back. Things that are current season are probably getting restocked but once there's new colors it may not come back.


----------



## Egel

dolali said:


> What Edie did you get?
> 
> You are making great points. Great food for thought!
> 
> yeah, the fact that I can return it maybe makes me wonder if I should! LOL. What attracted me when I saw the bag on website, and then in person was that is very cool looking, different form any other bags I have, edgy, light, comfortable to wear... and great color HW! I'm not only a bag enthusiast, but I am a bag-obsessed person. Not sure why. Sometimes I think it is ridiculous the amount of time I spent looking at bags and the $ I have spent through the years
> 
> I am not familiar with Kurt Geiger Soho. I will google it. Hope it does not start another obsession


Bag obsessed sounds perfect to me. Very relatable. I just moved and in stead of shelves I now have a bag closet. Bf already said that there will be no overspill. There is just a bit of room for scooting in, but I do have to think about one in and one out's now.

As I said, I always regret it as I reason a bag out of my life, so now I just try to be very sensible when I reason a bag into my closet.

I adore the Kurt Geigers that I have but have to say that they are quite hysterical and not every day bags in terms of quality. Cute bag, cute price, bit higher priced than high street but falls apart just as easy. Love them, do not reccomend them. But if you want a very much out of the box bag and have some money to spare, then they are great. I have the disco bag, metallic striped hysteria. Love those. And I like their boucle bags because some of them have minuscule woven glitters in it.

Apart from the hysteria, my Edie is black. You can't go wrong with black and the size is quite substanial, so I will wear this bag mostly at night or in the winter. During the day I wear smaller bags. Although I'm not ruling out another one. Still a bit bummed that I missed cool tan.

You still sound very much in love with your oversized Edie and I think you should just forget about returning it.


----------



## Purselover86

250gilly said:


> I just watched the latest YouTube video from RM and she shows the Edie Maxi and compares to regular Edie,  but says it comes in 3 colours - no mention of the caramel and its now gone from the website - sold out and not coming back?


When I went to order this colour it was out of stock but I had one it my cart! I hope they send me the right colour haha!!


----------



## anthrosphere

Purselover86 said:


> When I went to order this colour it was out of stock but I had one it my cart! I hope they send me the right colour haha!!


Looks like the color is back up on the site:









						Edie Maxi Shoulder Bag
					

The newest Edie to join the club is the most spacious of them all. Crafted from chevron-quilted leather and accented with striking antique brass hardware, this beauty boasts a pull-through chain shoulder strap for multiple styling options and a back slip pocket for easy access to your phone...




					www.rebeccaminkoff.com


----------



## Purselover86

anthrosphere said:


> Looks like the color is back up on the site:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edie Maxi Shoulder Bag
> 
> 
> The newest Edie to join the club is the most spacious of them all. Crafted from chevron-quilted leather and accented with striking antique brass hardware, this beauty boasts a pull-through chain shoulder strap for multiple styling options and a back slip pocket for easy access to your phone...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rebeccaminkoff.com


The colour I mean is this one and it is out of stock


----------



## 250gilly

LipglossedX said:


> They will most likely restock those... the website doesn't show things that are just out of stock, which is kind of confusing if you're waiting for it and don't know what is coming back. Things that are current season are probably getting restocked but once there's new colors it may not come back.


Ahhh..thanks. That is good to know.  Im still waiting for mine to arrive - order on 3rd March and tracking says its still in USA and hasn’t moved for over a week.  For anyone in the USA is this common during COVID times?


----------



## Antonia

250gilly said:


> Ahhh..thanks. That is good to know.  Im still waiting for mine to arrive - order on 3rd March and tracking says its still in USA and hasn’t moved for over a week.  For anyone in the USA is this common during COVID times?


Mine arrived so fast...I ordered the fringe Edie the day I found out I could use the code...and I had it 2 days earlier than they said it would arrive. I think it was 5 days altogether. Same thing happened when I ordered my Maxi Edie!!


----------



## 250gilly

Antonia said:


> Mine arrived so fast...I ordered the fringe Edie the day I found out I could use the code...and I had it 2 days earlier than they said it would arrive. I think it was 5 days altogether. Same thing happened when I ordered my Maxi Edie!!


Wow...that is fast! I am in Australia, so I understand the issue with getting it to Australia, but it seems to not be moving anywhere within the USA at all. Oh well...I will have to be patient. (I’m checking the tracking a few times a day lol!).


----------



## LipglossedX

250gilly said:


> Wow...that is fast! I am in Australia, so I understand the issue with getting it to Australia, but it seems to not be moving anywhere within the USA at all. Oh well...I will have to be patient. (I’m checking the tracking a few times a day lol!).



There's been a lot of shipping delays here right now but I hope it starts on it's way soon!!


----------



## 250gilly

LipglossedX said:


> There's been a lot of shipping delays here right now but I hope it starts on it's way soon!!


Looks like its made it to Melbourne, so not long now and it should be in my hands. Ill post pics once it arrives.


----------



## snibor

New denim Edie bags. Top handle and also in black.  https://www.rebeccaminkoff.com/collections/new-arrivals


----------



## Antonia

snibor said:


> New denim Edie bags. Top handle and also in black.  https://www.rebeccaminkoff.com/collections/new-arrivals


I was just coming here to post about this. I love the blue denim!!


----------



## Egel

I always feel that top handles are super feminine and in my head that just doesn't match with the Edie look.

Edie or not, I woulf love to see a bright true lipstick red for summer.


----------



## Antonia

Egel said:


> I always feel that top handles are super feminine and in my head that just doesn't match with the Edie look.
> 
> Edie or not, I woulf love to see a bright true lipstick red for summer.


Red with brushed silver HW would be fab.   These two colors would be fab in the Maxi...kelly green and bright cobalt blue...both with brushed gold HW!  TDF!!


----------



## Egel

Antonia said:


> Red with brushed silver HW would be fab.   These two colors would be fab in the Maxi...kelly green and bright cobalt blue...both with brushed gold HW!  TDF!!


Nooooooo, not the maxi. Although you love it, it completely overpowers my frame. Silver hardware would be nice, it gives my outfit more of a rock chic look. In contrary with gold. That makes me feel instant chic. That could also be because I always pairit with luscious long soft wool coats and very old try to match those with gold buttons.

But first blue based lipstick red, silver hardware and summer. I am done with being coupled up. Thinking about a mini Julian but I'm okay with other brands too.

Edit, got so lost in the red that I forgot the rest. May I ask why it's called Kelly Green? Google never gave me an answer on that. And cobalt with a black outfit is so edgy. Love that too.


----------



## Antonia

Egel said:


> Nooooooo, not the maxi. Although you love it, it completely overpowers my frame. Silver hardware would be nice, it gives my outfit more of a rock chic look. In contrary with gold. That makes me feel instant chic. That could also be because I always pairit with luscious long soft wool coats and very old try to match those with gold buttons.
> 
> But first blue based lipstick red, silver hardware and summer. I am done with being coupled up. Thinking about a mini Julian but I'm okay with other brands too.
> 
> Edit, got so lost in the red that I forgot the rest. May I ask why it's called Kelly Green? Google never gave me an answer on that. And cobalt with a black outfit is so edgy. Love that too.


Found it:
*Kelly green* is an intense, pure *green* that sits between blue and yellow in the color wheel. ... *Named* after the common Irish family name, *Kelly*, it is reminiscent of the lush *green* Irish landscape. It is also commonly associated with the colors of St. Patrick's Day.


----------



## Egel

Antonia said:


> Found it:
> *Kelly green* is an intense, pure *green* that sits between blue and yellow in the color wheel. ... *Named* after the common Irish family name, *Kelly*, it is reminiscent of the lush *green* Irish landscape. It is also commonly associated with the colors of St. Patrick's Day.


Thank you so much. Somehow my algoritm only showed me lots of Grace Kelly. Nothing wrong with that, but for once it wasn't wat I was looking for.

I really wanted a rocker chic red bag, but I caved for a summery pink bag. I like the idea of a pillow bag but either the execution or the pricetag didn't sit right with me. Now I saw the new Essentiel Antwerp pink pillow bag. Cute, not like other pillowbags made out of paperthin prone to scratches or flaking leather, very affordable, very cute name. 

There was a faux leather white-ish and very dark blue, almost black, version with gold hardware. That just didn't do anything for me. And there were this black, Kelly green and neon pink versions, with chainstraps in the same color. Just the breath of fresh air I need and doesn't look out of place in the park or a grocery store. 

Can't wait for it to arrive


----------



## rowy65

Waiting patiently for the Regular size Edie in blue denim
I saw the top handle now available but just have to keep stalking the website.
I just returned the maxi Edie in denim because it was just too big


----------



## LipglossedX

rowy65 said:


> Waiting patiently for the Regular size Edie in blue denim
> I saw the top handle now available but just have to keep stalking the website.
> I just returned the maxi Edie in denim because it was just too big



Hope you love the regular denim Edie! I really like the size of the regular ones on me too but I like that she's making a variety of sizes now!


----------



## rowy65

LipglossedX said:


> Hope you love the regular denim Edie! I really like the size of the regular ones on me too but I like that she's making a variety of sizes now!


I do love the regular size and yes, I love the fact that she has a variety now also. I have one already in grey with gunmetal hardware that I love.  Now waiting to add a denim one


----------



## Purselover86

My Edie Maxi in Caramello arrived today! An early birthday gift!! Love it!!!


----------



## Antonia

Purselover86 said:


> My Edie Maxi in Caramello arrived today! An early birthday gift!! Love it!!!


LOVE IT!!!  Happy birthday!!


----------



## Antonia

Fringe Edie flap


----------



## Purselover86

This bag fits soo much! It is a larger bag but was not expecting it to have so much space!


----------



## Antonia

Purselover86 said:


> This bag fits soo much! It is a larger bag but was not expecting it to have so much space!


That color is so stunning!!!  Yes, it's a great bag for sure!!


----------



## Purselover86

Antonia said:


> Fringe Edie flap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5039374


Looks great!


----------



## Antonia

Purselover86 said:


> Looks great!


Thank you!!


----------



## rowy65

New spring colors and the sale code works for them!  Still waiting on regular size denim Edie


----------



## Antonia

rowy65 said:


> New spring colors and the sale code works for them!  Still waiting on regular size denim Edie
> View attachment 5040706


omg, is that powder blue???


----------



## Egel

Antonia said:


> omg, is that powder blue???


It is, this color is everywhere now


----------



## LipglossedX

rowy65 said:


> New spring colors and the sale code works for them!  Still waiting on regular size denim Edie
> View attachment 5040706



I love the blue one! Would love to see a "real life" photo of it if anyone spots one.


----------



## samfalstaff

LipglossedX said:


> I love the blue one! Would love to see a "real life" photo of it if anyone spots one.





Antonia said:


> omg, is that powder blue???


I just came on this thread to gush about that steel blue/gray Edie. It's gorgeous especially with the silver HW.


----------



## rowy65

Antonia said:


> omg, is that powder blue???


Lol, I thought it was grey  but it’s pretty nonetheless.  I’m going to try to resist until the regular comes out in denim.


----------



## LipglossedX

It's a little more blue than on the RM website I think just FYI... Nordstrom has the smaller crossbody with some other photos: https://www.nordstrom.com/s/rebecca-minkoff-edie-bag/5542797

And the top handle satchel version: https://www.nordstrom.com/s/rebecca...dcrumb=Home/Brands/Rebecca Minkoff&color=luna


----------



## LipglossedX

rowy65 said:


> Lol, I thought it was grey  but it’s pretty nonetheless.  I’m going to try to resist until the regular comes out in denim.



She already made a regular Denim Edie so not sure if she's releasing more or not? https://www.rebeccaminkoff.com/products/edie-flap-shoulder-hs20eqdd37-indigo


----------



## rowy65

LipglossedX said:


> She already made a regular Denim Edie so not sure if she's releasing more or not? https://www.rebeccaminkoff.com/products/edie-flap-shoulder-hs20eqdd37-indigo


I DM’d her on IG and when I asked her about a denim regular Edie, she said to stay tuned.  So fingers crossed!


----------



## LipglossedX

rowy65 said:


> I DM’d her on IG and when I asked her about a denim regular Edie, she said to stay tuned.  So fingers crossed!



Nice!


----------



## snibor

LipglossedX said:


> It's a little more blue than on the RM website I think just FYI... Nordstrom has the smaller crossbody with some other photos: https://www.nordstrom.com/s/rebecca-minkoff-edie-bag/5542797
> 
> And the top handle satchel version: https://www.nordstrom.com/s/rebecca-minkoff-large-edie-leather-top-handle-satchel/5883347?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home/Brands/Rebecca Minkoff&color=luna


This looks like a great neutral color. Love it!  Not sure I can justify as I already have the denim.  Hmmm...


----------



## LipglossedX

snibor said:


> This looks like a great neutral color. Love it!  Not sure I can justify as I already have the denim.  Hmmm...



I really like it too! I was thinking of getting a grey one sometime but considering this color instead for something slightly different.


----------



## Egel

If you need justifying, denim is more casual and leather can be quite chic. 

I used than same excuse when I wanted an avio Furla top handle, way more dressy than a casual blueish grey Love, right.

I think that in the end we are all adults, in charge of our own money and it always bottles down to "do I really want this" followed by "for this price".


----------



## Syren

I'm obsessed with the Edie!  I have the nylon gunmetal and the dark luggage shoulder bag.  I want them all but really want maxi caramello.  I hope it comes back!


----------



## Syren

I went through all the pages to drool over the lovely photos. I now what the cherry maxi Edie (I think it’s called cherry?) It wasn’t on my radar but after seeing real pics of the color I have realized it is so pretty. 

Thanks for sharing your pics everyone!


----------



## Purselover86

Syren said:


> I'm obsessed with the Edie!  I have the nylon gunmetal and the dark luggage shoulder bag.  I want them all but really want maxi caramello.  I hope it comes back!
> 
> View attachment 5042114
> 
> View attachment 5042115


Yes the Caramello is beautiful and now I want the black too haha


----------



## Syren

Purselover86 said:


> Yes the Caramello is beautiful and now I want the black too haha
> 
> View attachment 5044585



She looks so juicy and fluffy! Ahhh I need a maxi in my life lol


----------



## Antonia

Syren said:


> I went through all the pages to drool over the lovely photos. I now what the cherry maxi Edie (I think it’s called cherry?) It wasn’t on my radar but after seeing real pics of the color I have realized it is so pretty.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your pics everyone!


Yes, it's Cherrywood.  I had a regular size Edie in Cherrywood with gunmetal HW but sold it once I ordered the Maxi, I love it so much better with the gold HW plus I prefer the size of the Maxi!


----------



## IntheOcean

Syren said:


> I'm obsessed with the Edie!  I have the nylon gunmetal and the dark luggage shoulder bag.  I want them all but really want maxi caramello.  I hope it comes back!
> 
> View attachment 5042114
> 
> View attachment 5042115





Purselover86 said:


> Yes the Caramello is beautiful and now I want the black too haha
> 
> View attachment 5044585


Such a pretty shade of brown!  And the leather looks yummy.


----------



## Syren

Antonia said:


> Yes, it's Cherrywood.  I had a regular size Edie in Cherrywood with gunmetal HW but sold it once I ordered the Maxi, I love it so much better with the gold HW plus I prefer the size of the Maxi!



Thanks!  I like it with the gold hw better. I have a coach rogue in Oxblood and it has black copper hw which is kind of gunmetal-y so I would like something in this color family with gold!


----------



## MahoganyQT

I did not need another bag, but this Caramello Maxi is gorgeous!  I had to have this bag in this color!


----------



## Antonia

MahoganyQT said:


> I did not need another bag, but this Caramello Maxi is gorgeous!  I had to have this bag in this color!
> View attachment 5055627


Congrats!!  It is beautiful!!!


----------



## MahoganyQT

Antonia said:


> Congrats!!  It is beautiful!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

MahoganyQT said:


> I did not need another bag, but this Caramello Maxi is gorgeous!  I had to have this bag in this color!
> View attachment 5055627


Soooo pretty!


----------



## Syren

MahoganyQT said:


> I did not need another bag, but this Caramello Maxi is gorgeous!  I had to have this bag in this color!
> View attachment 5055627



So pretty!  It looks darker here than in the pics I’ve seen on RM site. Do you feel like it’s a bit deeper?  I love how it looks in your pic


----------



## MahoganyQT

Syren said:


> So pretty!  It looks darker here than in the pics I’ve seen on RM site. Do you feel like it’s a bit deeper?  I love how it looks in your pic


Thanks! In my opinion, I feel the true color is closer to my picture. It looks much brighter on the website, like it’s under very bright lighting.


----------



## Syren

MahoganyQT said:


> Thanks! In my opinion, I feel the true color is closer to my picture. It looks much brighter on the website, like it’s under very bright lighting.



Good to hear!  It looks like such a rich color. Congrats on a beauty!


----------



## Syren

Here is the Edie shoulder bag in Cashmere!  Love this color, it’s a bit of a chameleon as it changes depending on the light. I’d call it a greige, beige with just a hint of French grey. The antique silver hw is gorgeous, it’s a rather sophisticated combo if I do say so myself lol

First pic is in led lighting and the bottom 2 are in natural overcast light. I laid the dust bag over in the last pic to help as a reference.


----------



## LipglossedX

Syren said:


> Here is the Edie shoulder bag in Cashmere!  Love this color, it’s a bit of a chameleon as it changes depending on the light. I’d call it a greige, beige with just a hint of French grey. The antique silver hw is gorgeous, it’s a rather sophisticated combo if I do say so myself lol
> 
> First pic is in led lighting and the bottom 2 are in natural overcast light. I laid the dust bag over in the last pic to help as a reference.
> View attachment 5057331
> 
> View attachment 5057328
> 
> View attachment 5057329



Beautiful! I love gunmetal hardware and really like the regular Edie shoulder bag size! (the Maxi is also super pretty)


----------



## Syren

LipglossedX said:


> Beautiful! I love gunmetal hardware and really like the regular Edie shoulder bag size! (the Maxi is also super pretty)



Thank you!  I’ll be patiently waiting to get a maxi on sale lol


----------



## Egel

Syren said:


> Here is the Edie shoulder bag in Cashmere!  Love this color, it’s a bit of a chameleon as it changes depending on the light. I’d call it a greige, beige with just a hint of French grey. The antique silver hw is gorgeous, it’s a rather sophisticated combo if I do say so myself lol
> 
> First pic is in led lighting and the bottom 2 are in natural overcast light. I laid the dust bag over in the last pic to help as a reference.
> View attachment 5057331
> 
> View attachment 5057328
> 
> View attachment 5057329


I just omg-ed out loud, was suprised that that actualy came out loud, then swooned. This color is just


----------



## Syren

Egel said:


> I just omg-ed out loud, was suprised that that actualy came out loud, then swooned. This color is just



haha agreed!  I was so pleased when I unwrapped it, even better than I imagined.


----------



## Egel

Syren said:


> haha agreed!  I was so pleased when I unwrapped it, even better than I imagined.


Those are the best buys.


----------



## MahoganyQT

I love the Edie because it’s so beautiful and reasonably priced. I can afford to own multiple colors to go with my colorful wardrobe.


----------



## Purselover86

MahoganyQT said:


> I love the Edie because it’s so beautiful and reasonably priced. I can afford to own multiple colors to go with my colorful wardrobe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5065806


How does this leather hold up over time? I have the Edie Maxi but want one of these too


----------



## Purselover86

baiken915 said:


> OMG after 3 weeks wait my Maxi is finally here! It's gorgeous!
> 
> View attachment 5010236
> View attachment 5010237


Is the black the smaller or larger Edie? Ty


----------



## Purselover86

Does anyone have a small Ysl loulou and small Edie to compare? Thank you!


----------



## MahoganyQT

Purselover86 said:


> How does this leather hold up over time? I have the Edie Maxi but want one of these too



I might not be the best person to ask because I rotate my bags so frequently that none of them really show much wear.
I think the quality is great though.


----------



## Purselover86

MahoganyQT said:


> I might not be the best person to ask because I rotate my bags so frequently that none of them really show much wear.
> I think the quality is great though.


Thank you! I rotate a lot as well


----------



## Egel

MahoganyQT said:


> I love the Edie because it’s so beautiful and reasonably priced. I can afford to own multiple colors to go with my colorful wardrobe.
> View attachment 5065806


I just mentioned this in another topic. The fun of contemporary premier designer bags is that you still get quality leather and have money to spare. So you can actually get it in every color that you want instead of just dreaming about it.

I like to stick with what works. If I love a bag I like to have a black winter-, lighter colored summer- and preferably an additional fun colored option. For me, that is not a reasonable option if a bag has 4 numbers on the pricetag. 

Buying less bags or colors also doesn't seem to be an option  The color of your bag is amazing. You can just drown in that blue.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

MahoganyQT said:


> I love the Edie because it’s so beautiful and reasonably priced. I can afford to own multiple colors to go with my colorful wardrobe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5065806


I love this color! What is the color name?


----------



## MahoganyQT

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I love this color! What is the color name?


Thanks! It’s called twilight.


----------



## belle_91

Hope this is ok to post here since it isn't a pic, but just ordered the black denim edie maxi from rebecca minkoff for 30% off.  The site says the bag is "not eligible for promotion", but the coupon code works, so I just wanted to tell you guys in case any of you wanted it!


----------



## Purselover86

I just ordered another Edie so excited!!!


----------



## dolali

Purselover86 said:


> I just ordered another Edie so excited!!!



YAY! Which one did you order? I am very tempted by the Edie Flap in Cashmere.


----------



## LipglossedX

Discount doesn't seem to be working for me on what I'd want... must just work for certain ones?


----------



## Purselover86

dolali said:


> YAY! Which one did you order? I am very tempted by the Edie Flap in Cashmere.


Cashmere looks so nice! I got the black on black!


----------



## Purselover86

LipglossedX said:


> Discount doesn't seem to be working for me on what I'd want... must just work for certain ones?


What is it?


----------



## LipglossedX

Purselover86 said:


> What is it?



I wanted black on black too. Hmm...


----------



## Purselover86

LipglossedX said:


> I wanted black on black too. Hmm...


I am in Canada so it is not much of a discount lol but it worked for me code treatmom


----------



## LipglossedX

Purselover86 said:


> I am in Canada so it is not much of a discount lol but it worked for me code treatmom



Still won't work for me so I think you may have gotten lucky! Would love to see pictures when it arrives though! Love the edgy look of that one.


----------



## Egel

Purselover86 said:


> I am in Canada so it is not much of a discount lol but it worked for me code treatmom


A 30% discounts just about covers shipping for me too. With a chance of added import fees I only dare to shope local. 

I would like more colours to choose from but this is better for my bank account.


----------



## Purselover86

Egel said:


> A 30% discounts just about covers shipping for me too. With a chance of added import fees I only dare to shope local.
> 
> I would like more colours to choose from but this is better for my bank account.


Yes I wish they would get a Canadian shipping location so we could enjoy the discounts more too.


----------



## baiken915

Purselover86 said:


> Is the black the smaller or larger Edie? Ty


Sorry I just saw this now. Yes the black one in my photo is the regular sized Edie shoulder bag so it's smaller than the Maxi.


----------



## Purselover86

I received my new Edie. The leather is so soft almost like floppy I think it will not keep much strutcure. I have only had the Edie Maxi and top handle. This is normal right? Thank you!


----------



## Antonia

Purselover86 said:


> I received my new Edie. The leather is so soft almost like floppy I think it will not keep much strutcure. I have only had the Edie Maxi and top handle. This is normal right? Thank you!


My fringe Edie is much softer than my Maxi....but I wouldn't call it floppy.  Do you have a picture??


----------



## Purselover86

Antonia said:


> My fringe Edie is much softer than my Maxi....but I wouldn't call it floppy.  Do you have a picture??


Not floppy but maybe squishy soft leather. Lol. It could be the ones I saw on Youtube were made out of a different leather


----------



## LipglossedX

Purselover86 said:


> I received my new Edie. The leather is so soft almost like floppy I think it will not keep much strutcure. I have only had the Edie Maxi and top handle. This is normal right? Thank you!



I just have a regular Edie and it is softer but not floppy? I have seen some that lost their shape a lot with use (like the the shiny/glazed leather ones) but not the recent ones as much?


----------



## snibor

I have several Edies and I would not say they are floppy but rather stiff.  Except for maybe the suede one.


----------



## Purselover86

snibor said:


> I have several Edies and I would not say they are floppy but rather stiff.  Except for maybe the suede one.


It definitely does not feel stiff. Like a very very soft leather


----------



## snibor

Purselover86 said:


> It definitely does not feel stiff. Like a very very soft leather


Maybe there’s an issue with yours?  I don’t have the black except in the pochette size.


----------



## Purselover86

LipglossedX said:


> I just have a regular Edie and it is softer but not floppy? I have seen some that lost their shape a lot with use (like the the shiny/glazed leather ones) but not the recent ones as much?


Thank you. I think I was just expecting it to be more ridgid because sometimes the photos make it look that way


----------



## Purselover86

This video made me think its totally normal. She said her bag is squishy and flexible and that is the word I was looking for not floppy haha


----------



## Purselover86

Already looking at the small size too haha I am obsessed.


----------



## snibor

Some new ones.  The straw is kinda cool for summer.  Love them all.


----------



## Antonia

snibor said:


> Some new ones.  The straw is kinda cool for summer.  Love them all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5076601
> View attachment 5076602
> View attachment 5076603


That raffia one is super gorg!!


----------



## Antonia

Edie Maxi Shoulder Bag
					

The newest Edie to join the club is the most spacious of them all. Crafted from chevron-quilted leather in a striking ‘Sea Mist’ hue and accented with gleaming silver hardware, this beauty boasts a pull-through chain shoulder strap for multiple styling options and a back slip pocket for easy...




					www.rebeccaminkoff.com
				



I'm in love with this Sea Mist Maxi with the caviar style leather!!


----------



## Purselover86

Antonia said:


> Edie Maxi Shoulder Bag
> 
> 
> The newest Edie to join the club is the most spacious of them all. Crafted from chevron-quilted leather in a striking ‘Sea Mist’ hue and accented with gleaming silver hardware, this beauty boasts a pull-through chain shoulder strap for multiple styling options and a back slip pocket for easy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rebeccaminkoff.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in love with this Sea Mist Maxi with the caviar style leather!!
> View attachment 5076639


I want all the Maxis they are just stunning


----------



## qann77

Hi all. I just got the Luna colour Edie…. the colour is somewhat darker than what I see on RM website (I thought is it will be a Light blue-ish tone). Just FYI in case you are planning on getting the Luna colour!

Here’s the actual bag (no camera filter and in day light). And with indoor lighting, it looks almost navy….


----------



## Purselover86

qann77 said:


> Hi all. I just got the Luna colour Edie…. the colour is somewhat darker than what I see on RM website (I thought is it will be a Light blue-ish tone). Just FYI in case you are planning on getting the Luna colour!
> 
> Here’s the actual bag (no camera filter and in day light). And with indoor lighting, it looks almost navy….
> 
> View attachment 5076951


Love the colour!


----------



## qann77

Purselover86 said:


> Love the colour!



 I was hoping it was lighter in colour… like how its shown on the website! Guess this means I will need another bag in lighter colour tone. Oh well… always finding a reason to get another handbag. Lol!


----------



## Purselover86

qann77 said:


> I was hoping it was lighter in colour… like how its shown on the website! Guess this means I will need another bag in lighter colour tone. Oh well… always finding a reason to get another handbag. Lol!


It’s hard when you can’t see it in person. Maybe you can exchange it? Yes I am the same get one bag and then there is another one on my list right away haha


----------



## Antonia

Maxi Edie in Cherrywood


----------



## LipglossedX

I've been trying to decide what color of second Edie to get and decided on this Deep Slate one with gunmetal hardware. It just arrived and I love it!


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> I've been trying to decide what color of second Edie to get and decided on this Deep Slate one with gunmetal hardware. It just arrived and I love it!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5077518


It's gorgeous!!  Congrats!!!


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> It's gorgeous!!  Congrats!!!



Thanks @Antonia!


----------



## dolali

Just in case the strap drop length matters to someone here.
I ordered the Edie Flap Shoulder bag in Cashmere (the pic shows the color as yellowish shade, but the bag is a very nice neutral beige). All the videos I watched of this bag showed a bit of a longer strap drop, and the RM website described the drop as 23 inches. However, mine looked very short on me, so decided to measure it and it turned out it measured only about 20 inches. Unfortunately 3 inches on the strap drop makes a big difference on my frame, so I had to return the bag


----------



## samfalstaff

dolali said:


> Just in case the strap drop length matters to someone here.
> I ordered the Edie Flap Shoulder bag in Cashmere (the pic shows the color as yellowish shade, but the bag is a very nice neutral beige). All the videos I watched of this bag showed a bit of a longer strap drop, and the RM website described the drop as 23 inches. However, mine looked very short on me, so decided to measure it and it turned out it measured only about 20 inches. Unfortunately 3 inches on the strap drop makes a big difference on my frame, so I had to return the bag
> 
> View attachment 5077697
> View attachment 5077708


Yikes. That is quite a difference! Thanks for the info!


----------



## LipglossedX

dolali said:


> Just in case the strap drop length matters to someone here.
> I ordered the Edie Flap Shoulder bag in Cashmere (the pic shows the color as yellowish shade, but the bag is a very nice neutral beige). All the videos I watched of this bag showed a bit of a longer strap drop, and the RM website described the drop as 23 inches. However, mine looked very short on me, so decided to measure it and it turned out it measured only about 20 inches. Unfortunately 3 inches on the strap drop makes a big difference on my frame, so I had to return the bag
> 
> View attachment 5077697
> View attachment 5077708



I noticed the Deep Slate (which is a slightly older color) seemed longer than my Cherrywood one earlier. Just measured and Deep Slate is 23" and Cherrywood is 20" so she must have started making them shorter now. I'm 5'3" so I prefer the shorter length on me but everyone is different... sounds like she should do 21.5" and meet halfway - which I think is the typical Mini Mac length?


----------



## dolali

LipglossedX said:


> I noticed the Deep Slate (which is a slightly older color) seemed longer than my Cherrywood one earlier. Just measured and Deep Slate is 23" and Cherrywood is 20" so she must have started making them shorter now. I'm 5'3" so I prefer the shorter length on me but everyone is different... sounds like she should do 21.5" and meet halfway - which I think is the typical Mini Mac length?



I have the regular MAC (not the mini) and just measured: it is 23 ", which is the perfect length for me. I wish my Edie would have been 23!
And since my MAC is out already, I will be moving into it


----------



## dolali

LipglossedX said:


> I've been trying to decide what color of second Edie to get and decided on this Deep Slate one with gunmetal hardware. It just arrived and I love it!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5077518



This is gorgeous!


----------



## LipglossedX

dolali said:


> This is gorgeous!



Thanks!  Sorry the Cashmere one didn't work out... it looks like a really beautiful color!


----------



## Purselover86

This bag has moved to favourite bag status.


----------



## Antonia

Purselover86 said:


> This bag has moved to favourite bag status.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5082287


I love the black on black!!  I have a black fringe Edie....everytime I wear it I feel so cool and edgy!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I love the black on black!!  I have a black fringe Edie....everytime I wear it I feel so cool and edgy!


I love that bag of yours!!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I love that bag of yours!!!


Thank you!!  So happy I bought it!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Thank you!!  So happy I bought it!!


That bag is HOT!


----------



## Syren

Purselover86 said:


> Not floppy but maybe squishy soft leather. Lol. It could be the ones I saw on Youtube were made out of a different leather
> 
> View attachment 5075887
> 
> 
> View attachment 5075888



This is how my Cashmere Edie is.  It was my first of this leather and I was a little surprised at how squishy it is, but not bad to me.  I only had the dark luggage color Edie to compare it to, which is a smoother more structured leather.  When I use my Cashmere I put my wallet and wristlets in the front corners and that helps the corners from kind of caving in.  I also store it stuffed with tissue paper since I change my bags a few times per week.


----------



## Syren

Antonia said:


> Maxi Edie in Cherrywood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5077357


Love this color!  Beautiful!


----------



## Antonia

Syren said:


> Love this color!  Beautiful!


Thank you!!


----------



## laurenrr

Saw my mom today and she was wearing this:


----------



## Egel

laurenrr said:


> Saw my mom today and she was wearing this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5109467


That just screams summer


----------



## athousandmhiles24

Purselover86 said:


> Yes the Caramello is beautiful and now I want the black too haha
> 
> View attachment 5044585


Do they get scratched easily? I want the maxi!!! Hehe.


----------



## Purselover86

athousandmhiles24 said:


> Do they get scratched easily? I want the maxi!!! Hehe.


I havent used it enough to say but someone else can chime in I am sure


----------



## Purselover86

Syren said:


> This is how my Cashmere Edie is.  It was my first of this leather and I was a little surprised at how squishy it is, but not bad to me.  I only had the dark luggage color Edie to compare it to, which is a smoother more structured leather.  When I use my Cashmere I put my wallet and wristlets in the front corners and that helps the corners from kind of caving in.  I also store it stuffed with tissue paper since I change my bags a few times per week.


Thank you!!


----------



## Purselover86

Has anyone else saw the new Edie Maxi Colours  so pretty!


----------



## Antonia

Purselover86 said:


> Has anyone else saw the new Edie Maxi Colours  so pretty!


Yes, there was a fuchsia pink color posted on Instagram!!


----------



## Antonia

RE my msg above, so it's not fuchsia, it's a violet color!  Oh, and the emerald one-holy smokes!!  I'm so torn, I really love this one too and where it's a zipper top, it'll be easier to get in and out of.  These are amazing!!


----------



## Syren

Antonia said:


> RE my msg above, so it's not fuchsia, it's a violet color!  Oh, and the emerald one-holy smokes!!  I'm so torn, I really love this one too and where it's a zipper top, it'll be easier to get in and out of.  These are amazing!!
> View attachment 5142505



I love this one!  It’s too bad they didn’t make that chain removable so I could use it on other bags!


----------



## Syren

The Emerald maxi oh my word my heart can’t handle it.


----------



## Antonia

Syren said:


> The Emerald maxi oh my word my heart can’t handle it.


I know!!! Me too!!


----------



## Syren

Antonia said:


> I know!!! Me too!!



I wish they had a pic of the maxi crossbody on a model. I’d like to see how it looks when worn.


----------



## 2cello

Hi all!

I am catching up with Rebecca Minkoff bags and just got my first 2. I clearly have a thing for dark reds. Both are from TRR.
You guys are definitely great for RM sales!



I like the Edie so much, I ordered the cashmere.  It will feel downright decadent to have such a light colored bag.


----------



## LipglossedX

2cello said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I am catching up with Rebecca Minkoff bags and just got my first 2. I clearly have a thing for dark reds. Both are from TRR.
> You guys are definitely great for RM sales!
> 
> View attachment 5143972
> 
> I like the Edie so much, I ordered the cashmere.  It will feel downright decadent to have such a light colored bag.



Beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## Antonia

2cello said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I am catching up with Rebecca Minkoff bags and just got my first 2. I clearly have a thing for dark reds. Both are from TRR.
> You guys are definitely great for RM sales!
> 
> View attachment 5143972
> 
> I like the Edie so much, I ordered the cashmere.  It will feel downright decadent to have such a light colored bag.


Congrats on your red beauties!!!


----------



## Antonia

Love my Maxi Edie


----------



## Purselover86

Antonia said:


> RE my msg above, so it's not fuchsia, it's a violet color!  Oh, and the emerald one-holy smokes!!  I'm so torn, I really love this one too and where it's a zipper top, it'll be easier to get in and out of.  These are amazing!!
> View attachment 5142505


There is a purpley Maxi too called Viola


----------



## Egel

I really like this Julian. It's just very interesting to look at. Since I'm wasting my winters away in long beige coats, this will visually break it up. 




The new Kelly green Edie is lovely too.


----------



## Jimi A

qann77 said:


> Hi all. I just got the Luna colour Edie…. the colour is somewhat darker than what I see on RM website (I thought is it will be a Light blue-ish tone). Just FYI in case you are planning on getting the Luna colour!
> 
> Here’s the actual bag (no camera filter and in day light). And with indoor lighting, it looks almost navy….
> 
> View attachment 5076951


How is it going with this bag? Did you keep it? I just got this exact color-way and size


----------



## Syren

Antonia said:


> Love my Maxi Edie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5144773
> View attachment 5144774



Lovely!  Looks like such a lux bag


----------



## qann77

Jimi A said:


> How is it going with this bag? Did you keep it? I just got this exact color-way and size



Kept it and it’s been in good use. I like the size and the back pocket is so useful.


----------



## MahoganyQT

Out and about with my Grey Edie Crossbody.


----------



## Antonia

Syren said:


> Lovely!  Looks like such a lux bag


Thank you!!  OMG, I just love this bag so much!!!  It feels very luxe!  I had a GG Marmont cross body bag a while back for like 5 min (lol) and the leather feels the same as that.  It obviously doesn't have the luxe suede lining like the Gucci but the leather to me feels identical.  I highly recommend this bag to all!!


----------



## Syren

Antonia said:


> Thank you!!  OMG, I just love this bag so much!!!  It feels very luxe!  I had a GG Marmont cross body bag a while back for like 5 min (lol) and the leather feels the same as that.  It obviously doesn't have the luxe suede lining like the Gucci but the leather to me feels identical.  I highly recommend this bag to all!!



And such a good price!

Have you tried carrying it kind of like a clutch?  I think it would be great for work for me, but I’m wondering if I could also use it as a weekend lunch / dinner bag. It’s large which is definitely the trend now but I’d like it carried held under my arm with the chain straps hanging down over my hand, if that makes sense lol


----------



## Antonia

Syren said:


> And such a good price!
> 
> Have you tried carrying it kind of like a clutch?  I think it would be great for work for me, but I’m wondering if I could also use it as a weekend lunch / dinner bag. It’s large which is definitely the trend now but I’d like it carried held under my arm with the chain straps hanging down over my hand, if that makes sense lol


Not carried as a 'clutch' but I think I know what you mean about how to carry it.  There are so many ways to carry this bag, that's what makes it so great!!


----------



## Syren

Antonia said:


> Not carried as a 'clutch' but I think I know what you mean about how to carry it.  There are so many ways to carry this bag, that's what makes it so great!!



Yes, the RM Instagram shows some pics of carrying it this way. Really love the look of this bag


----------



## Antonia




----------



## Antonia

@Syren I was trying to only post the green and violet Edie but I couldn't get it to work....


----------



## Antonia

So I noticed the maxi green is the smoother leather like my Cherrywood, and the violet color is more like my black fringe Edie.  I love the suede one too with the chunky brass strap (not shown above).


----------



## Syren

Antonia said:


> @Syren I was trying to only post the green and violet Edie but I couldn't get it to work....



Loveeeee the Emerald color, so stunning would be perfect for Fall and end of Summer. I also like the strappy wrap sandals with studs lol

I like the smooth leather for the maxi size.


----------



## Antonia

Syren said:


> Loveeeee the Emerald color, so stunning would be perfect for Fall and end of Summer. I also like the strappy wrap sandals with studs lol
> 
> I like the smooth leather for the maxi size.


Yes, I'm leaning towards the Maxi Edie in Emerald and also the cross body in the suede taupey color.


----------



## Shelbyrana

I just ordered this!!! It’s on sale for about $130! Can’t wait to get it.


----------



## Antonia

Shelbyrana said:


> I just ordered this!!! It’s on sale for about $130! Can’t wait to get it.


Congrats!! Is that the light blue color?  Be sure to post pics here if you can!!


----------



## Syren

Shelbyrana said:


> I just ordered this!!! It’s on sale for about $130! Can’t wait to get it.



Yay!  I was tempted, such a good deal


----------



## athousandmhiles24

I am actually on the hunt for a purple bag and this new Edie maxi bag is lovely. I will check it out tomorrow.


----------



## Antonia

I AM SOOOOO BUMMED!!  THE EDIE'S IN EMERALD ARE BOTH SOLD OUT!  BOO HOO!!


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> I AM SOOOOO BUMMED!!  THE EDIE'S IN EMERALD ARE BOTH SOLD OUT!  BOO HOO!!



Aww sad but I bet it will get restocked!


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> Aww sad but I bet it will get restocked!


I hope you're right!!  I was waiting until I had a bit of play money to get it and I waited too long!!


----------



## Egel

Antonia said:


> I hope you're right!!  I was waiting until I had a bit of play money to get it and I waited too long!!


Don't go there. The best thing about RM bags is that there will always be another colour you'll love. Unless we're talking about a blood red Julian. That's my one that got away.


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> I hope you're right!!  I was waiting until I had a bit of play money to get it and I waited too long!!



The crossbody looks in stock right now. Not sure if that's one you want? I bet the other one will be soon too though since it's a brand new bag!


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> The crossbody looks in stock right now. Not sure if that's one you want? I bet the other one will be soon too though since it's a brand new bag!


Oh really?  When I checked earlier, it was sold out! I love both so that's the other thing...which one would I love more and get more use out of?


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> Oh really?  When I checked earlier, it was sold out! I love both so that's the other thing...which one would I love more and get more use out of?



Is there a picture of what the Maxi Crossbody looks like worn? I haven't seen any.


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> Is there a picture of what the Maxi Crossbody looks like worn? I haven't seen any.


Actually,  I think I saw Rebecca on Instagram wearing it cross body with the long leather strap that comes with it.   I'll see if I can find it.  .


----------



## Antonia

Found it!


----------



## dolali

Antonia said:


> Found it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5155258




Gorgeous color! I am looking forward to your pics!


----------



## Syren

By the time all the pics showing it crossbody were posted it was sold out lol Oh well.  I would love a chocolate brown color


----------



## Antonia

dolali said:


> Gorgeous color! I am looking forward to your pics!


I didn't get a chance to buy it, it sold out again!!!


----------



## Antonia

So I got an email alert that the Edie crossbody in emerald was back in stock (when you click on it, it says 'coming soon') so I ordered it and paid with Klarna (4 interest free payments)!!  You cannot use any promo codes yet.  I think in this green I prefer the cross body vs. the Maxi even though I think the Maxi looks more expensive, they're the same price!!  I hope I love it!  I'll post when it arrives.


----------



## Antonia

My emerald Edie has been shipped...should have it this week!!


----------



## Jimi A

edie maxi in sea mist is on sale rn..


----------



## Antonia

Anyone here for another unboxing???


----------



## Antonia




----------



## Antonia




----------



## Antonia

Close up of color and hardware


----------



## Antonia

The color is not quite as 'vibrant' as seen on Instagram but all in all, I'm very happy with my purchase! I'm going out with some friends tonight and think I'll take her for a spin!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> The color is not quite as 'vibrant' as seen on Instagram but all in all, I'm very happy with my purchase! I'm going out with some friends tonight and think I'll take her for a spin!!


OMG it's such a beautiful color! I love it!!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> OMG it's such a beautiful color! I love it!!!


Thank you Shelby!!   The HW is very sturdy/chunky and heavy-it really makes the bag!!


----------



## dolali

Antonia said:


> Close up of color and hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5170670
> View attachment 5170672



So pretty 
May I ask if both chain and strap are detachable? And can it also be used as a clutch?


----------



## Antonia

dolali said:


> So pretty
> May I ask if both chain and strap are detachable? And can it also be used as a clutch?


No, it's not...only the cross body strap is detachable.  You can just hold it as a clutch with the chain strap down.  I love it!!


----------



## dolali

Antonia said:


> No, it's not...only the cross body strap is detachable.  You can just hold it as a clutch with the chain strap down.  I love it!!


Thank you! its one of the prettiest bags I have seen latley!


----------



## Antonia

dolali said:


> Thank you! its one of the prettiest bags I have seen latley!


I agree!!!  So glad I went with this one and not another Maxi flap!!  I think this one will be so much more versatile!!


----------



## laurenrr

Antonia said:


> Close up of color and hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5170670
> View attachment 5170672


Cool hardware, love it


----------



## Shelby33

dolali said:


> Thank you! its one of the prettiest bags I have seen latley!


Agreed!


----------



## Antonia

laurenrr said:


> Cool hardware, love it


Thank you!!


----------



## nitneet

Antonia said:


> View attachment 5170668
> View attachment 5170669


Wow, what a stunning bag! I love the emerald green and chunky chains  Really tempted to get this one... I remember reacting to your red maxi edie flap too. Which maxi edie do you prefer, this one or the flap version?


----------



## Antonia

nitneet said:


> Wow, what a stunning bag! I love the emerald green and chunky chains  Really tempted to get this one... I remember reacting to your red maxi edie flap too. Which maxi edie do you prefer, this one or the flap version?


I actually love both equally!  The emerald one is smaller so it's probably more useful....the maxi flap is huge but it's so amazing!!  You can't go wrong with either one!


----------



## Antonia

Just because.....


----------



## Jimi A

Edie maxi in sea mist vs. regular edie in Luna. I can’t decide


----------



## Antonia

Jimi A said:


> Edie maxi in sea mist vs. regular edie in Luna. I can’t decide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5188275
> View attachment 5188276
> 
> 
> View attachment 5188277


OMG they are beautiful!!!  The sea mist is so much prettier here than the online pics!


----------



## dolali

Jimi A said:


> Edie maxi in sea mist vs. regular edie in Luna. I can’t decide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5188275
> View attachment 5188276
> 
> 
> View attachment 5188277



Both are beautiful! I like the larger size Edie and Sea mist is just


----------



## Naminé

Jimi A said:


> Edie maxi in sea mist vs. regular edie in Luna. I can’t decide



pretty! I like the blue the best.


----------



## nitneet

Jimi A said:


> Edie maxi in sea mist vs. regular edie in Luna. I can’t decide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5188275
> View attachment 5188276
> 
> 
> View attachment 5188277


I love both colors, but I like the green more. Which one did you end up choosing? Whatever it is you can't go wrong with either, they are both gorgeous!


----------



## laurenrr

Jimi A said:


> Edie maxi in sea mist vs. regular edie in Luna. I can’t decide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5188275
> View attachment 5188276
> 
> 
> View attachment 5188277


Oooh i love the luna


----------



## Syren

Antonia said:


> Just because.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5174357



Oh wowza!


----------



## fendifemale

My 1st ever RM bag.


----------



## Antonia

fendifemale said:


> My 1st ever RM bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5215777


OMG I love it!!! I just know you are going to love this bag so much!  What a great color!!!  Congrats!!!


----------



## fendifemale

Antonia said:


> OMG I love it!!! I just know you are going to love this bag so much!  What a great color!!!  Congrats!!!


I already want a black one now. Lol!


----------



## Antonia

fendifemale said:


> I already want a black one now. Lol!


Ha-ha!  They're addicting!!!  I have 3 plus a wallet!!!


----------



## fendifemale

Antonia said:


> Ha-ha!  They're addicting!!!  I have 3 plus a wallet!!!


Yes I love the colors that you have picked out.


----------



## Antonia

fendifemale said:


> Yes I love the colors that you have picked out.


Thank you!!


----------



## Syren

fendifemale said:


> My 1st ever RM bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5215777



Beautiful!  This color seems like it can work all year!


----------



## fendifemale

Syren said:


> Beautiful!  This color seems like it can work all year!


Yes! I instantly fell in love with sea mist. The grey undertone really pulls through to make it a neutral.


----------



## MahoganyQT

I got the notification when this bag became available and received it just in time for Christmas!


----------



## snibor

MahoganyQT said:


> I got the notification when this bag became available and received it just in time for Christmas!
> View attachment 5280728


Fabulous!  Congrats!


----------



## MahoganyQT

snibor said:


> Fabulous!  Congrats!


Thank you!


----------



## Antonia

MahoganyQT said:


> I got the notification when this bag became available and received it just in time for Christmas!
> View attachment 5280728


I thought I already replied to this but now I don't see it...so I'm replying again.  I love this bag, the 2 tone HW looks fab!  I actually have this as my desktop background now on my laptop!!   Doesn't this bag look so much more expensive than it is?  It is my favorite style RM since the MAB/Nikki era.  Congrats!!!


----------



## Syren

MahoganyQT said:


> I got the notification when this bag became available and received it just in time for Christmas!
> View attachment 5280728



Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## MahoganyQT

Antonia said:


> I thought I already replied to this but now I don't see it...so I'm replying again.  I love this bag, the 2 tone HW looks fab!  I actually have this as my desktop background now on my laptop!!   Doesn't this bag look so much more expensive than it is?  It is my favorite style RM since the MAB/Nikki era.  Congrats!!!


Yes, this bag is beautiful and looks very expensive….the funny thing is that I bought it because I didn’t like the attention that my Gucci and LV bags were getting at work…I’m thinking this one will get even more glances!


----------



## Antonia

MahoganyQT said:


> Yes, this bag is beautiful and looks very expensive….the funny thing is that I bought it because I didn’t like the attention that my Gucci and LV bags were getting at work…I’m thinking this one will get even more glances!


It will get more glances because it has no logos so people will wonder who it's from!  They will probably assume because you were carrying LV and Gucci before that it's another expensive bag!   BUT mainly they will be staring because, let's face it, it's so gorgeous!!


----------



## MahoganyQT

Here’s my latest addition. I am addicted to these bags, especially these two-tone chains!


----------



## Antonia

MahoganyQT said:


> Here’s my latest addition. I am addicted to these bags, especially these two-tone chains!
> View attachment 5290982


Nice!!  What color is this?  It looks like a khaki.


----------



## MahoganyQT

Thanks! It’s graphite and it’s on sale!


----------



## pursesandoxies

I’m a true believer if you like something, get it in multiple colors  Haven‘t bought an Edie in a while but the two tone chain Edie is calling out to me


----------



## LipglossedX

pursesandoxies said:


> View attachment 5293093
> 
> I’m a true believer if you like something, get it in multiple colors  Haven‘t bought an Edie in a while but the two tone chain Edie is calling out to me



Beautiful Edie collection!!


----------



## pursesandoxies

LipglossedX said:


> Beautiful Edie collection!!


Thank you


----------



## fendifemale

There's a new patchwork Edie guys.


----------



## Antonia

pursesandoxies said:


> View attachment 5293093
> 
> I’m a true believer if you like something, get it in multiple colors  Haven‘t bought an Edie in a while but the two tone chain Edie is calling out to me


Love these!!  I'm all about the Edie!!!


----------



## Antonia

fendifemale said:


> There's a new patchwork Edie guys.


Yes!!  I've seen the pics on Insta!!  It's nice!!!


----------



## Syren

MahoganyQT said:


> Here’s my latest addition. I am addicted to these bags, especially these two-tone chains!
> View attachment 5290982


 So beautiful!  I wish the gray maxi had the mixed hardware.


----------



## peaches24

Could someone tell us about the wear and tear of the shoulder bag version?

Here is mine in Military it is such a beautiful neutral. Not green or yellow at all like people think because of the website photos. It is in the brown family and looks different in some lights.


----------



## laurenrr

Finally joining after admiring all of your beautiful edies

poor lighting is making this appear two-toned- will take better pics later


----------



## samfalstaff

laurenrr said:


> Finally joining after admiring all of your beautiful edies
> 
> poor lighting is making this appear two-toned- will take better pics later
> 
> View attachment 5312701


Oh, this is beautiful!


----------



## samfalstaff

MahoganyQT said:


> I got the notification when this bag became available and received it just in time for Christmas!
> View attachment 5280728


This bag looks awesome! Sounds like it was hard to get.


----------



## baghag411

I may have ordered two today. . .


----------



## baghag411

fendifemale said:


> My 1st ever RM bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5215777


This is a fabulous color!!


----------



## Antonia

baghag411 said:


> I may have ordered two today. . .


Awesome!!   We would love to see your pictures!!!


----------



## Egel

baghag411 said:


> I may have ordered two today. . .


I thought I was still reading an Hermès thread and could only 

Luckily this thread feels more down to earth. Edie is great. What are the colours?


----------



## ghoulish

The design, the bulky chain, the puffiness, the color… I could not resist picking this Edie Maxi up!


----------



## Antonia

ghoulish said:


> The design, the bulky chain, the puffiness, the color… I could not resist picking this Edie Maxi up!
> View attachment 5333870


Love it!  Congrats!!!


----------



## fendifemale

baghag411 said:


> This is a fabulous color!!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Antonia

Here is an updated photo of my Edie family along with my newest Maxi Edie in caramel (camel).


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> Here is an updated photo of my Edie family along with my newest Maxi Edie in caramel (camel).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5340668
> View attachment 5340672
> View attachment 5340675
> View attachment 5340678



Beautiful Edie collection! love all the variety!


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> Beautiful Edie collection! love all the variety!


Thank you @LipglossedX !!


----------



## Sassy

Antonia said:


> Here is an updated photo of my Edie family along with my newest Maxi Edie in caramel (camel).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5340668
> View attachment 5340672
> View attachment 5340675
> View attachment 5340678


Love all the Edie’s, especially the new caramel Edie!!


----------



## Antonia

Sassy said:


> Love all the Edie’s, especially the new caramel Edie!!


Thanks @Sassy


----------



## IntheOcean

Antonia said:


> Here is an updated photo of my Edie family along with my newest Maxi Edie in caramel (camel).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5340668
> View attachment 5340672
> View attachment 5340675
> View attachment 5340678


Love the black one with the fringe


----------



## Antonia

IntheOcean said:


> Love the black one with the fringe


Thank you!!  It's one of my faves but I don't get to wear it as much as the others as it's more 'boho' and I feel like I need to be dressed 'boho' to match.


----------



## IntheOcean

Antonia said:


> Thank you!!  It's one of my faves but I don't get to wear it as much as the others as it's more 'boho' and I feel like I need to be dressed 'boho' to match.


Yes, it's definitely a difficult bag to style! But so very pretty.


----------



## LipglossedX

Deep Slate Edie


----------



## JVSXOXO

So I just discovered this bag and think they are all so gorgeous! Does anyone have any mod shots of the top handle satchel? I’m into smaller bags (although the Maxi is gorgeous!) and would love to see how it looks IRL. Thanks in advance!


----------



## JVSXOXO

Well I pulled the trigger and ordered the Malbec color! I’ve only ever bought neutral colored bags (black, grey, taupe, camel, DE) but decided to switch it up and go for this gorgeous shade, which I think will still
work really well with my wardrobe. Can’t wait for it to get here!


----------



## Amazona

JVSXOXO said:


> Well I pulled the trigger and ordered the Malbec color! I’ve only ever bought neutral colored bags (black, grey, taupe, camel, DE) but decided to switch it up and go for this gorgeous shade, which I think will still
> work really well with my wardrobe. Can’t wait for it to get here!


I think a wine red is a bit of a neutral color. It doesn't jump in your face and goes with most other colors. Pretty sure you'll love your new bag!


----------



## JVSXOXO

Amazona said:


> I think a wine red is a bit of a neutral color. It doesn't jump in your face and goes with most other colors. Pretty sure you'll love your new bag!


I didn’t think so before, but after thinking about my wardrobe and how I could pretty much wear this bag with 99% of my outfits, I definitely changed my mind!


----------



## Antonia

I asked Rebecca on Insta if this new blue Edie was the accurate color because it looks more saturated than the website color,  and she said,  yes, this is the actual color!   Isn't it gorgeous?? . I'm definitely going to have to add a blue Edie to my collection even though I have the blue Balenciaga.   This has silver HW and my Balenciaga has gold... so that's how I'll justify it!


----------



## IntheOcean

Antonia said:


> I asked Rebecca on Insta if this new blue Edie was the accurate color because it looks more saturated than the website color,  and she said,  yes, this is the actual color!   Isn't it gorgeous?? . I'm definitely going to have to add a blue Edie to my collection even though I have the blue Balenciaga. This has silver HW and my Balenciaga has gold... so that's how I'll justify it!
> View attachment 5399496


Well the hardware does indeed make a big difference!  : Beautiful shade of blue.


----------



## fendifemale

Have yall seen the new zip top Edie?


----------



## fendifemale




----------



## Antonia

fendifemale said:


> Have yall seen the new zip top Edie?


Yes, I love it!   Hopefully it'll come in more colors!!


----------



## JVSXOXO

Antonia said:


> I asked Rebecca on Insta if this new blue Edie was the accurate color because it looks more saturated than the website color,  and she said,  yes, this is the actual color!   Isn't it gorgeous?? . I'm definitely going to have to add a blue Edie to my collection even though I have the blue Balenciaga.   This has silver HW and my Balenciaga has gold... so that's how I'll justify it!
> View attachment 5399496



Different colored hardware is totally justifiable!  That blue is stunning. 



fendifemale said:


> View attachment 5399502



I did see this on Instagram. Definitely not my style but I could see how it could be cute with the right outfit.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I asked Rebecca on Insta if this new blue Edie was the accurate color because it looks more saturated than the website color,  and she said,  yes, this is the actual color!   Isn't it gorgeous?? . I'm definitely going to have to add a blue Edie to my collection even though I have the blue Balenciaga.   This has silver HW and my Balenciaga has gold... so that's how I'll justify it!
> View attachment 5399496


Ohh you neeeeed this!


----------



## ggressive

My Edie finally arrived yesterday! She's the last of my summer additions after some closet cleansing & curating—I should be on a new-bag-break _for now_. She's my first Minkoff.  I had a mini Julian gifted aggges ago but she was too small and I let her go. After carefully deliberating on convertible quilted bags, this Edie flap was my winner. I couldn't resist finally owning a beige/neutral with gold hardware (my must-have). She's so soft and roomy. Absolutely no reason to, but I want to use her as a pillow.


----------



## Antonia

ggressive said:


> My Edie finally arrived yesterday! She's the last of my summer additions after some closet cleansing & curating—I should be on a new-bag-break _for now_. She's my first Minkoff.  I had a mini Julian gifted aggges ago but she was too small and I let her go. After carefully deliberating on convertible quilted bags, this Edie flap was my winner. I couldn't resist finally owning a beige/neutral with gold hardware (my must-have). She's so soft and roomy. Absolutely no reason to, but I want to use her as a pillow.
> 
> View attachment 5421433


I love it and I'm partial to the gold HW!!!


----------



## ggressive

Antonia said:


> I love it and I'm partial to the gold HW!!!



The gold hardware (besides non-black) really drove my choice! Didn't realize how much Minkoff favors black/gunmetal/silver hardware. It's just not for me and it's funny when gold is more prevalent everywhere else. Besides that, I _love_ the signature dog clip because it makes the bag more casual-friendly than all the other hard logo stamps.


----------



## JVSXOXO

ggressive said:


> My Edie finally arrived yesterday! She's the last of my summer additions after some closet cleansing & curating—I should be on a new-bag-break _for now_. She's my first Minkoff.  I had a mini Julian gifted aggges ago but she was too small and I let her go. After carefully deliberating on convertible quilted bags, this Edie flap was my winner. I couldn't resist finally owning a beige/neutral with gold hardware (my must-have). She's so soft and roomy. Absolutely no reason to, but I want to use her as a pillow.
> 
> View attachment 5421433



That's a beautiful bag!  We must have similar tastes since we've both recently branched out to Tory Burch with our double bags and Rebecca Minkoff with our Edies, although mine is a top handle with black hardware.  Enjoy!


----------



## ggressive

JVSXOXO said:


> That's a beautiful bag!  We must have similar tastes since we've both recently branched out to Tory Burch with our double bags and Rebecca Minkoff with our Edies, although mine is a top handle with black hardware.  Enjoy!



Thank you! We do!!! So funny, I guess the odds make sense? You have great taste.


----------



## JVSXOXO

ggressive said:


> Thank you! We do!!! So funny, I guess the odds make sense? You have great taste.



Likewise!


----------



## LipglossedX

ggressive said:


> My Edie finally arrived yesterday! She's the last of my summer additions after some closet cleansing & curating—I should be on a new-bag-break _for now_. She's my first Minkoff.  I had a mini Julian gifted aggges ago but she was too small and I let her go. After carefully deliberating on convertible quilted bags, this Edie flap was my winner. I couldn't resist finally owning a beige/neutral with gold hardware (my must-have). She's so soft and roomy. Absolutely no reason to, but I want to use her as a pillow.
> 
> View attachment 5421433



Beautiful Edie!


----------



## Momtutu

Hi all! Do the standard size Edie flap shoulder bags have varying lengths of straps? I had one a while back that was quite long on me crossbody. Just received a new one and it’s much shorter. Was the design changed? Anyone know? Thanks!


----------



## LipglossedX

Momtutu said:


> Hi all! Do the standard size Edie flap shoulder bags have varying lengths of straps? I had one a while back that was quite long on me crossbody. Just received a new one and it’s much shorter. Was the design changed? Anyone know? Thanks!



Yes, there have been some changes in years. Mine are two different lengths. Not sure if it's an official change or by color/season/etc?


----------



## Momtutu

LipglossedX said:


> Yes, there have been some changes in years. Mine are two different lengths. Not sure if it's an official change or by color/season/etc?


Thank you!


----------



## kekekekeke

Does anyone own the Edie in Ambra? The mustard-ish yellow color? I see that it's on sale right now but couldn't find any other photos online before making the purchase


----------



## fivezero

kekekekeke said:


> Does anyone own the Edie in Ambra? The mustard-ish yellow color? I see that it's on sale right now but couldn't find any other photos online before making the purchase


I have not seen that color in person, but it is the first time I've looked at an Edie and wanted it! What a great color (at least in the online photos).


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Doe Edie Flap came today. Not sure that it’s Doe. In YouTube videos it looks more pinkish to me. This seems like a nice nude pink tone color to it but to me not too pink in it. Either way I really love the bag it’s a great size bag for me. Love the color and hardware on it. Having that back pocket on back of bag is a huge plus. Here are some pics in different lighting. My phone never accurately pics up on colors.


----------



## JVSXOXO

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Doe Edie Flap came today. Not sure that it’s Doe. In YouTube videos it looks more pinkish to me. This seems like a nice nude pink tone color to it but to me not too pink in it. Either way I really love the bag it’s a great size bag for me. Love the color and hardware on it. Having that back pocket on back of bag is a huge plus. Here are some pics in different lighting. My phone never accurately pics up on colors.
> 
> View attachment 5672825
> 
> 
> View attachment 5672826
> 
> 
> View attachment 5672827
> 
> 
> View attachment 5672828


Gorgeous bag and color!


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Doe Edie Flap came today. Not sure that it’s Doe. In YouTube videos it looks more pinkish to me. This seems like a nice nude pink tone color to it but to me not too pink in it. Either way I really love the bag it’s a great size bag for me. Love the color and hardware on it. Having that back pocket on back of bag is a huge plus. Here are some pics in different lighting. My phone never accurately pics up on colors.
> 
> View attachment 5672825
> 
> 
> View attachment 5672826
> 
> 
> View attachment 5672827
> 
> 
> View attachment 5672828


Love it Carrie!  So glad it finally showed up!!! Congrats!


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Doe Edie Flap came today. Not sure that it’s Doe. In YouTube videos it looks more pinkish to me. This seems like a nice nude pink tone color to it but to me not too pink in it. Either way I really love the bag it’s a great size bag for me. Love the color and hardware on it. Having that back pocket on back of bag is a huge plus. Here are some pics in different lighting. My phone never accurately pics up on colors.
> 
> View attachment 5672825
> 
> 
> View attachment 5672826
> 
> 
> View attachment 5672827
> 
> 
> View attachment 5672828


pretty bag...more like the taupe in the top pics?  has "Beth" shipped yet?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

sdkitty said:


> pretty bag...more like the taupe in the top pics?  has "Beth" shipped yet?


Thank you! No, I canceled the Beth bag. They oversold the bag and had no ship date really for filling the next orders and couldn’t even tell me If I was next for order fulfillment. I’m not that patient after they had already charged my card. So I’m really bummed about it but maybe I’ll find one later. I will say customer service was great other than the lack of info they could give and the refund was quick.


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Thank you! No, I canceled the Beth bag. They oversold the bag and had no ship date really for filling the next orders and couldn’t even tell me If I was next for order fulfillment. I’m not that patient after they had already charged my card. So I’m really bummed about it but maybe I’ll find one later. I will say customer service was great other than the lack of info they could give and the refund was quick.


that's too bad but at least you do have one new bag that you love for Christmas


----------



## laurenrr

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Doe Edie Flap came today. Not sure that it’s Doe. In YouTube videos it looks more pinkish to me. This seems like a nice nude pink tone color to it but to me not too pink in it. Either way I really love the bag it’s a great size bag for me. Love the color and hardware on it. Having that back pocket on back of bag is a huge plus. Here are some pics in different lighting. My phone never accurately pics up on colors.
> 
> View attachment 5672825
> 
> 
> View attachment 5672826
> 
> 
> View attachment 5672827
> 
> 
> View attachment 5672828


This is gorgeous!


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Doe Edie Flap came today. Not sure that it’s Doe. In YouTube videos it looks more pinkish to me. This seems like a nice nude pink tone color to it but to me not too pink in it. Either way I really love the bag it’s a great size bag for me. Love the color and hardware on it. Having that back pocket on back of bag is a huge plus. Here are some pics in different lighting. My phone never accurately pics up on colors.
> 
> View attachment 5672825
> 
> 
> View attachment 5672826
> 
> 
> View attachment 5672827
> 
> 
> View attachment 5672828


That is a beautiful bag, I love that it has a back pocket!


----------



## Shelby33

kekekekeke said:


> Does anyone own the Edie in Ambra? The mustard-ish yellow color? I see that it's on sale right now but couldn't find any other photos online before making the purchase


This is the only one I could find but they may have gotten the picture fromRM


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> This is the only one I could find but they may have gotten the picture fromRM
> 
> View attachment 5673629


Here is some pics from poshmark in the color Ambra.


----------



## samfalstaff

I think someone on here bought an Edie in Ambra and wasn't too impressed....here it is. Post #7085





						MINKIE CHAT THREAD ..... Let's chat! (4)
					

Today I saw a Black bear cub, he climbed up a tree a little and looked at me, and I DIDN'T TAKE A PICTURE!!!!  :facepalm: :facepalm::facepalm:  Ahhhh what were you thinking!!:doh:




					forum.purseblog.com
				





Jeepgurl76 said:


> Here is some pics from poshmark in the color Ambra.
> View attachment 5673693
> View attachment 5673699


I think someone on here bought an Edie in Ambra and wasn't too impressed....here it is. Post #7085





						MINKIE CHAT THREAD ..... Let's chat! (4)
					

Today I saw a Black bear cub, he climbed up a tree a little and looked at me, and I DIDN'T TAKE A PICTURE!!!!  :facepalm: :facepalm::facepalm:  Ahhhh what were you thinking!!:doh:




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Found this bag on a late night sale. Edie Flap in Deep Taupe.


----------



## samfalstaff

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Found this bag on a late night sale. Edie Flap in Deep Taupe.
> 
> View attachment 5675382


Nice! The taupe color goes well with the gold hardware.


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Found this bag on a late night sale. Edie Flap in Deep Taupe.
> 
> View attachment 5675382


Love it!!  Is the HW brushed gold or silver?  It looks silver to me.  This is the leather I like on these bags...reminds me a little of Chanel Caviar leather!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> Love it!!  Is the HW brushed gold or silver?  It looks silver to me.  This is the leather I like on these bags...reminds me a little of Chanel Caviar leather!


The HW is silver. Yes, totally reminds me of Chanel caviar leather! Not really into RM’s newer bags but l love these Edie bags.


----------



## samfalstaff

Jeepgurl76 said:


> The HW is silver. Yes, totally reminds me of Chanel caviar leather! Not really into RM’s newer bags but l love these Edie bags.


Oh! I see it now. Thought it was gold. Even better IMO!


----------

